# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > گفتگو: اخبار، بحث و تبادل نظر درباره فریمورکهای PHP

## MMSHFE

این تاپیک همونطور که از اسمش مشخصه، برای بحث کلی درباره ماهیت وجودی فریمورکهای PHP هست (مثلاً اینکه چرا باید ازشون استفاده بشه، مقایسه بین فریمورکها و...). کلاً مباحثی که مربوط به فریمورکها میشه (بطور عام) و ارتباطی به فریمورک خاصی نداره، توی این تاپیک باید مطرح و دنبال بشه. از این به بعد اگه تاپیکی درباره فریمورکهای PHP بصورت کلی و بدون درنظر گرفتن فریمورک خاصی توی تالار PHP مطرح بشه، بدون اطلاع و هشدار قبلی، حذف و کاربر خاطی جریمه خواهد شد. ضمناً برای صحبت درباره فریمورکهایی که هنوز بخش اختصاصی خودشون رو ندارن هم از همین تاپیک استفاده کنید.

----------


## lmaghsoodi

component Base  در فریم ورک به چه معنا می باشد

----------


## MMSHFE

> component Base  در فریم ورک به چه معنا می باشد


 http://blog.protogenist.com/?p=740

----------


## lmaghsoodi

در رابطه با فریم ورک ها من خیلی مبتدی هستم می خواستم بدانم که آیا فریم ورکهای PHP  مثل بقیه فریم ورک ها مثل ASP.Net و VB 6.0  است؟

لطفاً در این زمینه مرا راهنمایی نمایید.

آیا کامپوننت بیس بودن در Framework در PHP  به این معنا می باشد که مثلاً مثل VB 6.0 یا دلفی می باشد؟

یعنی کامپوننت هایی مثل Button و TextBox و .. دارد که می توان آنها را در برنامه Drag And Drop کرد؟

این قضیه مثل اینکه در Prado صحت دارد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه دوست عزیز، فریمورکهایی مثل NET Framework. به زبانهایی مثل #C و ASP.NET و... قدرت میدن و این ابزارها بدون فریمورک قادر به هیچ کاری نیستن ولی فریمورکهای PHP از خود زبان PHP قدرت میگیرن و یکسری کارها رو راحتتر و برخی موارد رو هم در یک چهارچوب استانداردتر ارائه میکنن وگرنه خود PHP هم بدون این فریمورکها از عهده انجام تمام کارها بر میاد. ضمناً VB6.0 فریمورک نیست.

----------


## lmaghsoodi

به منظور انجام پروژه های شرکت که ساخت  Web Application ها می باشد، از کجا باید شروع کنم و چه مواردی را بایستی خوب یاد بگیرم ؟

آیا لازم است که کلاس بروم؟ 

یا اینکه PDF بخوانم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

شما در درجه اول باید به PHP مسلط بشین. فعلاً به نظر من خیلی زوده که بخواین ذهنتون رو درگیر فریمورک کنید و برای این کار بهتره از PDFهای زبان اصلی استفاده کنید.

----------


## lmaghsoodi

ممنون از زحمات شما، من در حال ارائه تحقیقی جامع در رابطه با ساخت یک فریم ورک می باشم. 

یک برنامه نویس برای ساخت فریم ورک باید با چه مفاهیمی آشنا باشد؟

حداقل امکاناتی که یک فریم ورک بایستی داشته باشد؟

حداقل نیازهای یک فریم ورک چیست ؟

خلاصه همه چیز در رابطه با ساخت یک فریم ورک ؟

اگر راهنمایی خوبی در این زمینه به من نمایید، من دیگر سوالی در این زمینه نمی پرسم

----------


## MMSHFE

*How to build a PHP Framework*
*Creating a PHP5 Framework*
*Build a PHP MVC Framework in 1 hour*
*How to learn to build your own PHP framework*

----------


## lmaghsoodi

با تشکر از شما این صفحات تا اندازه ای به من کمک کردند.

----------


## MRmoon

> *How to build a PHP Framework*
> *Creating a PHP5 Framework*
> *Build a PHP MVC Framework in 1 hour*
> *How to learn to build your own PHP framework*


ممنون.

واقعا گل کاشتی بازم.

----------


## joonood.ir

با سلام
دوست گرامی سوالی درباره این سیستم ها داشتم و چون شما کار کردین مسلما بهتر میتونین کمک کنین
بنده میخواهم *یک سایت خبری راه اندازی کنم که روزی ده الی سی خبر در گروه های مختلف در ان ثبت بشه*(ماهی پانصد الی هزار و سالی نزدیک به ده هزار خبر) و این سایت بهتر است یک سیستم مدیریت محتوا به زیان پی اچ پی داشته باشه،خصوصیات سیستم بقرار زیر باشد:

زیاد پیچیده و سنگین نباشه چون کار زیادی نمی خواهد انجام دهد(کل کارش در حد یک وبلاگ شخصی است)در موتور های جستجو هم اگر به خوبی رتبه نگرفت حداقل سئوی متوسطی داشته باشدفارسی باشد و چند تا قالب پیش فرضی که دارد چیدمان و ترجمه درستی داشته باشنددر اینده بتوان ابزار اضافه کرد(امار و...)قابلیت داشته باشه(یا خودش یا با ابزار اضافه شده)که چند تبلیغ مثل همین فروم برنامه نویس در بالایش اضافه شوندقابلیتهای پیچیده و اضافه خیلی نداشته باشه و کلا در حد همان وبلاگ که گفته شد (بلاگفا،پرشین بلاگ) قابلیت های اولیه داشته باشدرایگان باشد(هاست در المان است و نباید بعدا یکدفعه مشکل کپی رایت پیش بیاید)امنیت کافی داشته باشدبرای موقعی که ترافیک سایت رفت بالا سرعت بارگذاری خوبی داشته باشد و به سرور فشار کمتری بیاید(تاکید روی سادگی برای همین بود)
با تشکر از توجه شما

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب این که الآن توضیح سایتتون بود. مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## joonood.ir

انتخاب یک سیستم مدیریت محتوا که همه خصوصیات ذکر شده رو داشته باشد

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب این الآن چه ربطی به فریمورکها داره؟ بنظرم اگه از وردپرس استفاده کنید جوابگوی همه نیازهای شماست.

----------


## nemo php

سلام ایا منابع فارسی واسه فریم ورک ها وجود داره؟.
توی فریم ورک ها ایا zend بهتره یا cack phpوکدوم راحتر یاد میگیریم؟

----------


## afsharjowkar

من تازه ميخوام php  كار كنم البته كدهاش رو كه ميخونم تقريبا شبيه جاوا هست و سي فقط با كمي تغييرات 
واسه يادگيري بيشتر قصد دارم يه پرو‍‍ژه بنويسم مثلا ثبت نام از كاربران و يه فرم ورود ولي نميدونم چجور بايد شروع كنم منظورم اينه كه چجور ماژولار بنويسم و چجور امنيت رو بالا ببرم توي برنامه و اينكه لازمه از فريم ورك استفاده كنم ؟؟ توي تاپيك چيزي نديدم
ممنون

----------


## MRmoon

خودت ميگي تازه ميخواي ياد بگيري .
اول بايد ساده بنويسي.  بعدااا خودت اين چيزا رو ياد ميگيري .
آدم كه از اول نميتونه بره سر فريم روك.

----------


## afsharjowkar

> خودت ميگي تازه ميخواي ياد بگيري .
> اول بايد ساده بنويسي.  بعدااا خودت اين چيزا رو ياد ميگيري .
> آدم كه از اول نميتونه بره سر فريم روك.


الان يه سوال واسم پيش اومده فرق Template  با Framework  چيه؟

----------


## xcodex

ببخشید من تاپیک خاصی واسه مطرح کردن سوالم ندیدم 

دوستان یه سوال کلی داشتم مخصوصا از جناب MMSHFE :

 تسلط به php شامل چه مواردی میشه ؟ 

 چه کسی مسلط هست به PHP ؟ 

 ممنون اگه توضیح بدید

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید، تسلط یه چیز نسبیه. یعنی هیچکس نمیتونه مدعی بشه که بطور کامل به PHP مسلطه. به نظر من، کسی که ساختار کلی و منطق PHP رو درک کرده باشه و هرموقع به مشکلی برخورد، با استفاده از مستندات PHP و کمی جستجو و تحقیق در اینترنت بتونه مشکلش رو رفع کنه و موارد جدید رو یاد بگیره، به اندازه کافی به PHP مسلط هست ولی برای تسلط نسبتاً جامع باید موارد زیر رو یاد داشته باشیم:
- نحوه ارتباط با پایگاه های داده مختلف
- دانلود، نصب و استفاده از افزونه های مختلفی که برای PHP طراحی و تولید شدن
- اصول شئ گرایی در PHP
- نحوه پیاده سازی معماریهای مختلف تولید نرم افزار مثل MVC و...
- آگاهی از فریمورکهای مختلف و تفاوتهای اونها و نحوه طراحی یک فریمورک (نه لزوماً پیاده سازی اون، بلکه فقط در حد آشنایی با مواردی که یک فریمورک باید دارا باشه)
- اصول استاندارد کدنویسی و مستندسازی پروژه ها مثل PHP Doc و...
- آشنایی با ابزارهای ویرایشگر حرفه ای مثل Zend Studio
- آشنایی با اصول ZCE (مخفف Zend Certified Engineer) منظورم این نیست که مدرکش رو داشته باشه، بلکه همینقدر که آشنایی کلی با اصولش داشته باشه کافیه
به نظرم کسی که موارد فوق رو بدونه، میتونیم بهش بگیم نسبتاً به PHP مسلطه. البته ناگفته نمونه که بخشی از ZCE آشنایی با Core زبان PHP و سورس کدش هست.

----------


## xcodex

ممنون از شما بابت پاسخ کاملتون 

خوب مثلا وقتی یه شرکت تو آگهیش میزنه تسلط به php  و mysql  منظور تمام موارد بالا هست یا نه . شما اصولا برای استخدام یه نفر به عنوان php کار چه شخصی رو انتخاب میکنید ؟ باید همه موارد بالا رو ok  باشه یا نه ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب هر شرکت معیارهای خاص خودش رو برای بحث تسلط مطرح میکنه. مثلاً ممکنه ازنظر یک شرکت، توانایی کارکردن با Zend Framework معیار تسلط محسوب بشه. یا بعنوان مثال، شرکت خودمون هم دنبال برنامه نویس مسلط به PHP میگرده و همه مواردی که گفتم، بعنوان معیار برای ما مطرح هست. باید از خود اون شرکت بپرسین منظورشون از تسلط، چه مواردی هست اما بطور کلی اگه بخوایم بگیم، 4 مورد اول که گفتم رو همه میخوان. یعنی حداقل ملزوماتی هست که برای تسلط به PHP مطرح میشه.

----------


## xcodex

یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم  ..

پیشنهاد شما برای سابقه کار چی هست ؟  از کجا شروع کنم واسه اینکه یه سابقه کاری دست و پا کنم ؟ شرکت هایی هستن که بدون سابقه استخدام کنن ؟ حقوق کسی که سابقه نداره چند درصد کمتر از بقیه هست ؟ شروعش رو واقعا نمیدونم ...

----------


## MMSHFE

همه این موارد که گفتین بستگی به سیاست کاری شرکت موردنظر داره. بعضی شرکتها هستن که در قالب کارآموز استخدام میکنن و وقتی به مهارت و تسلط کافی رسیدین، حقوق میگیرین. بعضیها هم اینطور کار نمیکنن و حتماً باید رزومه خوبی داشته باشین. بنظرم بهتره ابتدا در قالب Freelancer کار کنید یا یک سایت حرفه ای سر فرصت طراحی کنید و وقتی نمونه کار مناسب جمع کردین اونوقت به سراغ یک شرکت خوب رفته و تقاضای همکاری بدین.

----------


## lmaghsoodi

با سلام دوباره خدمت مدیر بخش ، ممنون از راهنمایی هایی که به من نمودید. 

شرکت ما به این نتیجه رسیده است که استفاده از یک فریم ورک آماده محدودیت ایجاد می کند! و بهتر است که اصلاً از فریم ورک آماده استفاده نکنیم به علت محدودیت هایی که ایجاد می کند ولی تیم بر طبق یک استانداردی لایبراری بنویسد که بعدها بتوان از آن در پروژه ها استفاده نمود، 

آیا واقعاً استفاده از فریم ورک آماده محدودیت ایجاد می کند؟ خواهشمندم مرا در این زمینه راهنمایی نمایید تا تحقیق و مقاله خوبی را به شرکت ارائه دهم

----------


## MMSHFE

محدودیت از این نظر که چه کارهایی میتونید انجام بدین خیر چون هرجا نیاز باشه، میتونید با PHP خام کدنویسی کنید و از فریمورک خارج بشین (هرچند این روش اصولی نیست ولی در مواقعی که چاره دیگری ندارین، میتونید یک کلاس یا تابع یا فایل جداگانه ای برای اینگونه کارها با PHP خام ایجاد کنید و در بقیه پروژه اون رو ضمیمه کنید). محدودیتی که فریمورکها برای شما ایجاد میکنن بیشتر از این جهت هست که برای استخدام باید فقط به دنبال کسانی باشین که با اون فریمورک خاص کار کرده و بهش مسلط باشن و درنتیجه دایره انتخاب شما خیلی محدود میشه.

----------


## phpeproject.ir

با سلام خدمت دوستان نظرتون در موزد codeigniter چیه از لحاظ قدرت؟

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
می شه از لحاظ سرعتی و تاثیر گذاری روی سیستم هم مقایسه کنید؟
الان من قصد دارم یه بازی آنلاین بنویسم خواستم ببینم استفاده از فریم ورک مفید هست یا نه؟
اگر بله چه قدر روی سیستم و چه قدر روی سرعت لود تاثیر داره.
تشکر.

----------


## MMSHFE

بطور کلی استفاده از فریمورک که سهله، استفاده نامناسب از توابعی که خودتون نوشتین هم سرعت رو کاهش میده، چه برسه به فریمورک که بعضاً برای اجرای یک تابع، چندین بخش باید همکاری کنن و چند فایل مختلف ضمیمه بشن و کلی کارهای دیگه ولی در کل، این اختلاف سرعت اونقدر زیاد نیست که بخواین نگران بشین. شاید در حد چند میلی ثانیه باشه که البته در بازدیدهای بالا قطعاً تفاوت محسوسی ایجاد میکنه. باید ببینید مزایای استفاده از فریمورک (کدنویسی استاندارد و امکان فعالیت تیمی و...) به معایبش (تعداد کم برنامه نویسانی که با اون فریمورک خاص کار کردن باشن درمقابل کل برنامه نویسان PHP و کاهش نسبی سرعت و تنظیم کردن سرور و...) برای شما مقرون به صرفه هست یا خیر.

----------


## tux-world

فریم ورک فقط و فقط YII

----------


## MRmoon

> فریم ورک فقط و فقط YII


ميشه يكم تو1يح بديد كه چرا اين حرف رو ميزنيد؟

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
لطفا با سند و مدرک صحبت کنید آخه این سیستم خیلی مهمه.

----------


## mhbitarafan

سلام دوستان
میخوام یه فریم ورک php  انتخاب کنم و این برام مهمه که  برنامه نویس رو  مجبور نکنن که مطابق استایل  اونا کدنویسی کنه یعنی یاد گرفتن اون به  اندازه ی یه زبان برنامه نویسی وقت  نگیره .... 
از بین اینا کدوم رو پیشنهاد میدید :
yii - CodeIgniter  - Zend - CakePHP
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

هیچ کدوم. تمام فریمورکها شما رو مقید به رعایت اصولشون میکنن. ترجمه فریمورک میشه: «چهارچوب کاری». شما میخواین هم از چهارچوب کاری استفاده کنید و هم برنامه نویسهای شما مجبور به قرارگرفتن در اون «چهارچوب کاری» نباشن؟! اگه میخواین برنامه نویسها رو آزاد بگذارین، با PHP خام کد بنویسید.

----------


## tux-world

> هیچ کدوم. تمام فریمورکها شما رو مقید به رعایت اصولشون میکنن. ترجمه فریمورک میشه: «چهارچوب کاری». شما میخواین هم از چهارچوب کاری استفاده کنید و هم برنامه نویسهای شما مجبور به قرارگرفتن در اون «چهارچوب کاری» نباشن؟! اگه میخواین برنامه نویسها رو آزاد بگذارین، با PHP خام کد بنویسید.


 سلام. بهتره جملتونو با این عبارت که این فقط عقیده شخصیه اصلاح بفرمایید. فریم ورک دست برنامه نویس رو نمیبنده و درسته شاید مجبور بکنه برای رعایت مواردی ولی یه چارچوب کاملا مشخص فنی و ایده آل رو بهتون میده. من خودم یه سیستم مینویسم با همین عقیده شما البته برای کسی که مینویسم اینطور خواسته. پدرم در اومده از بس کد نوشتم هزار تا کارش رو میتونستم راحت با فریم ورکی مثل Yii انجام بدم و سرم مشغول رفع ایراد باشه و توسعه دادن نه کد نویسی از صفر. این پروژه 3 هفته طول کشید اگه با Yii انجام میدادم نهایتا 6-7 روز باید تموم میشد.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست گرامی، صحبتی که گفتم، ابداً عقیده شخصی نیست. منظورم از محدودیت، این نیست که دست برنامه نویس رو میبنده چون فریمورکها امکانات خیلی زیاد و تقریباً کاملی دارن. منظورم اینه که وقتی از یک فریمورک استفاده میکنید، دیگه نمیشه بگین این بخش از برنامه رو نمیخوام با فریمورک بنویسم چون با اصولش سازگار نیست. یعنی اصلاً این کار، منطقی و اصولی و صحیح نیست. منظورم از محدودیت این بود که مجبورین اصول و سبک کدنویسی فریمورک انتخابی رو رعایت کنید نه اینکه استفاده از فریمورک شما رو محدود کنه و کار خاصی رو نتونین با فریمورک انجام بدین. البته تقریباً همه کارها رو میشه با فریمورک انجام داد نه دقیقاً 100 درصد کارها رو. یعنی یکسری کارها هستن که ممکنه یک فریمورک خاص از عهده اون بر نیاد و ناچاراً باید از PHP خام استفاده بشه.

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
  من در php  یه مبتدی هستم و میتونم با کپی پیست کردن کد یه سایت رو سر پا کنم.
  الان میخوام یه cms  درست کنم و واسه یک سری مشتری استفاده کنم.
  بنظر شما بهتره با همون php  ساده و خام بنویسم یا از yii استفاده کنم؟
  اگه بخوام از غهه استفاده کنم یک مقداری وقت واسه یادگیری میگیره و نمیدونم که ارزش داره یا نه؟ و چون گروهی کار نمیکنم  آیا مزایای خاصی نسبت به کدنویسی خام  داره یا نه؟
  منبع مناسب و خوبی واسه yii پیدا نکردم ، کتاب آقای برجیان هم خیلی گنگ و نامفهومه
  لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید
با تشکر

----------


## tux-world

کتاب آقای برجیان گنگ نیست اطلاعات شما خیلی کمه و نیاز دارید خیلی تلاش کنید تا مفاهیم کلی برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرید و درک کنید Yii رو بهتون اصلا پیشنهاد نمیدم چون مبتدی هستید و تازه اول راه هستید

----------


## MRmoon

> کتاب آقای برجیان گنگ نیست اطلاعات شما خیلی کمه و نیاز دارید خیلی تلاش کنید تا مفاهیم کلی برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرید و درک کنید Yii رو بهتون اصلا پیشنهاد نمیدم چون مبتدی هستید و تازه اول راه هستید


نه واقعا كتاب آقاي برجیان گنگ هست...
من هيچي نفهميدم ازش....

----------


## Veteran

اگر بخوایم
فریمورکهای : 
NET. 
ZEND
رو باهم مقایسه کنیم 
کدومش قوی تر هستش به نظرتون ؟

----------


## MRmoon

ببخشي .NET يك فريم وركه مثل asp.net كه خودش يه زبان برنامه نويسي به حساب مياد...

ولي ZEND كمك ميكنه به برنامه نويسي تو php

----------


## Veteran

> ببخشي .NET يك فريم وركه مثل asp.net كه خودش يه زبان برنامه نويسي به حساب مياد...
> 
> ولي ZEND كمك ميكنه به برنامه نويسي تو php


 واضح تر میشه توضیح بدین ؟!!!!
یعنی چی ؟!

----------


## MMSHFE

یعنی شما توی ASP.NET بدون NET Framework. نمیتونید کد بنویسید و وجود ASP.NET وابسته به خود فریمورک NET. هست ولی Zend Framework (یا هر فریمورک دیگه PHP) یک بخش ضروری و حیاتی نیست و بدون اون و با خود PHP معمولی هم میتونید کد بنویسید منتها برای کمک به کدنویسی سریعتر و استاندارد، فریمورکهای مختلفی برای PHP طراحی شده که درصورت تمایل میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید.

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
   یه سوالی که ذهن منو مشغول کرده، لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید:
   من یه سری کد برای قسمتهای مختلف و کاربردهای مختلف برای php  نوشتم که واسه هر سایت اونو کپی و یه سری تغییرات میدم.
   هنوز نتونستم دلیل قانع کننده ای برای مهاجرت و استفاده به yii پیدا کنم، 
   چه مزایای خاصی وجود داره که ما ازyii به جای  php  فلت استفاده کنیم؟
با تشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

یک فریمورک امکانات خیلی کاملتر از کتابخانه های شخصی داره و معمولاً توسط یک تیم حرفه ای نوشته میشه و بنابراین اصول مختلفی مثل امنیت و معماری چندلایه و کلاسهای مختلف و برنامه نویسی ساخت یافته توش بطور منسجم رعایت میشه و به اعضای تیمهای تولید هم اجازه میده که توسط یک استاندارد واحد با هم همکاری کنن. البته استفاده از یک فریمورک بستگی به این داره که واقعاً به حجم زیاد امکاناتی که ارائه میکنه، نیاز دارین یا نه و اگه همون کتابخانه شخصی کوچک که خودتون نوشتین و بقیه ابزارهای PHP خام، کار شما رو راه میندازه، نیازی نیست که از فریمورک استفاده کنید. حالا میخواد Yii باشه، میخواد Zend یا هر فریمورک دیگه باشه. فرقی توی اصل قضیه ایجاد نمیکنه.

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

سلام
من دنبال یه ide مناسب با قابلیتهای auto-compelte و... برای فریمورک yii میگردم
netbeans و eclipse که پلاگین های yii رو نتونستن نصب کنن
با php strom یکسری تنظیمات رو انجام دادم..اما اونم کدهای yii رو نشناخت
code lobster به صورت پیش فرض پلاگین yii رو داشت..اما اینم توابع و کدهای yii رو شناسایی نمیکنه
مثلا دستور yii:app()-> توابع یا هرچیز دیگه ای رو حدس نمیزنه

----------


## MMSHFE

*Zend Studio* رو امتحان کردین؟

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> *Zend Studio* رو امتحان کردین؟


 این برنامه مگر فقط برای فریمورک زند ساخته نشده؟
yii رو هم جواب میده؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه این برنامه کلاً برای PHP ساخته شده و ارتباطی به Zend Framework نداره. البته راهکارهایی برای استفاده راحتتر از Zend Framework داره ولی معناش این نیست که نمیشه از فریمورکهای دیگه استفاده کنید.

----------


## MRmoon

> سلام
> من دنبال یه ide مناسب با قابلیتهای auto-compelte و... برای فریمورک yii میگردم
> netbeans و eclipse که پلاگین های yii رو نتونستن نصب کنن
> با php strom یکسری تنظیمات رو انجام دادم..اما اونم کدهای yii رو نشناخت
> code lobster به صورت پیش فرض پلاگین yii رو داشت..اما اینم توابع و کدهای yii رو شناسایی نمیکنه
> مثلا دستور yii:app()-> توابع یا هرچیز دیگه ای رو حدس نمیزنه


چرا تو codelobster حتي پلاگين وردپرس هم داره و كد ها و فانكشن هاي وردپرس رو هم مياره...

----------


## mousavi711i

یکی از فریم ورکهای عالی  phpفریم ورکی بناsymfony هستش

که اگه دوستان بخان میتونم توضیح کاملی در مورد این فریم ورک بهشوون بدم

----------


## engmmrj

دوستان عزیز فریم ورک گتنا مورد تایید نیست .

----------


## parsboy

> دوستان عزیز فریم ورک گتنا مورد تایید نیست .


بنده هم اصلا پیشنهادنمیکنم!
موفق باشید.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

دوستان نظرتون در مورد Laravel چی هست ؟  ... تجربه کردین ؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

آقای موسوی با سیمفونی کار می کنید , مشکل هاستینگ ندارید ؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

آره حق با شماست . ما واقعا نیاز داریم به اینکه روی یکی دو تا از فریم ورک های PHP بصورت جدی و گروهی کار کنیم .

----------


## tux-world

برای فریم ورک خوشمزه ای مثل Yii نرم افزار phpstorm رو پیشنهاد میدم. البته رایگان نیست.

----------


## mousavi711i

> آقای موسوی با سیمفونی کار می کنید , مشکل هاستینگ ندارید ؟


نه مشکل هاستینگ نداره

----------


## mousavi711i

> برای فریم ورک خوشمزه ای مثل Yii نرم افزار phpstorm رو پیشنهاد میدم. البته رایگان نیست.


symfonyرو هم میتوانید به راحتی در محیط phpstorm استفاده کنید این هم لینک دانلود رایگانشhttp://www.p30world.com/archive/6291...s_phpstorm.php

----------


## Veteran

> - آشنایی با اصول ZCE (مخفف Zend Certified Engineer) منظورم این نیست که  مدرکش رو داشته باشه، بلکه همینقدر که آشنایی کلی با اصولش داشته باشه  کافیه


نزدیک ترین کشوری که این دوره هارو اموزش بده کجاس ؟
خودتون این دوره هارو رفتید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

امارات برگزار میکنه. بعد از اون، مالزی و هند هم هستن که راهشون یکم دورتره ولی کیفیت کاری بهتری دارن.

----------


## morrning

من یه مدتی هست که روی یه چیزی بین فریمورک و cms کار میکنم. فعلا تونستم یه سیستم ماژولار با قابلیت پشتیبانی از تمپلیت ها و پلاگین ها  و ویجت ها بسازم .نحوه پیاده سازی پلاگین ها رو به صورتی در نظر گرفتم که توسعه دهنده میتونه ازامکانات داخلی فریمورک استفاده بکنه یا نکنه .همه چیز دست توسعه دهنده هست . که از mvc استفاده کنه یا oop یا بدون هیچ قاعده و قانونی
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به تایپینگ زیر مراجعه کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...6-%D9%BE%DB%8C

----------


## Mohammadxml

سلام.برای کار با سیمفونی وقتی این ادرس(http://localhost/smfony/web/app_dev.php) رو وارد می کنم این خطا رو میده؟
*Parse error*:  parse error, expecting `T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING' or `'('' in *C:\wamp\www\118\web\app_dev.php* on line *3*
منظورش چیه؟
از wamp استفاده می کنم.

----------


## MMSHFE

باید کد فایلی که گفته رو هم بگذارین ببینیم مشکل چیه. اصلاً چرا داره اون رو صدا میزنه؟ قاعدتاً اگه Virtual Host دیگری نساخته باشین، باید دنبال فایل C:\wamp\smphony\web\app_dev.php باشه نه اون فایلی که گفته. اون که کلاً مال یه سایت دیگه است!

----------


## Mohammadxml

دوستان بهترین ide برای کار با cakephp را معرفی می کنید؟

----------


## MRmoon

http://mmgh.tk/?p=44#more-44

----------


## navid3d_69

این پلاگین netbeans برای Yii 
http://plugins.netbeans.org/plugin/4...netbeans-phpcc

من می خواستم برم طرف Yii ولی منتظر هستم ورژن 2 اون بیاد البته چند جایی هم خوندم که  Laravel هم خوبه

----------


## Mohammadxml

روش راه اندازی cakephp توی php designer 8 چطوریه و اگه یک برنامه کوچک (مثلاlogin و یا... ) مثال بزنید ممنونم؟

----------


## godofphp

پلاگین yii برای نت بینز

----------


## MMSHFE

این مطلب از یک تاپیک دیگه نقل قول شده:



> خیلی وقته سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده 
> برخی از سایتهای ایرانی از فرم ورکهای خوبی استفاده میکنند . 
> من خیلی کنجکاو شدم بفهمم این فرم ورکها چی هستند ؟
> مثلا سایتهای زیر
> lenzor.com
> aparat.com
> cloob.com
> chapar mail
> اگه کسی میدونه نام فرم ورک رو لطفا ذکر کنه 
> ممنون میشم

----------


## Reza1607

> سلام
> من دنبال یه ide مناسب با قابلیتهای auto-compelte و... برای فریمورک yii میگردم
> netbeans و eclipse که پلاگین های yii رو نتونستن نصب کنن
> با php strom یکسری تنظیمات رو انجام دادم..اما اونم کدهای yii رو نشناخت
> code lobster به صورت پیش فرض پلاگین yii رو داشت..اما اینم توابع و کدهای yii رو شناسایی نمیکنه
> مثلا دستور yii:app()-> توابع یا هرچیز دیگه ای رو حدس نمیزنه


برای این کار مراحل زیر رو انجام بدید
۱- به مسیر file/settings/ide settings/file types برید و yiilite.php رو به لیست Ignore files and folders اضافه کن
۲- حالا تو همین پنجره به قسمت project settings/directories برید و از قسمت سمت راست روی پوشه های framework/cli/views و protected/runtime و پوشه assets راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Exclude رو انتخاب کنید و روی شاخه اصلی برنامه راست کلیک کنید و گزینه resource roots رو انتخاب کنید
۳- در همین پنجره به قسمت project settings/php برید و با کلیک روی علامت + مسیر فایل php.exe رو مشخص کنید
۴- در صورتی که از شاخه framework به صورت مشترک استفاده می کنید باید مسیر این فایل رو هم در همین پنجره اضافه کنید ( یعنی اگه شما شاخه framework رو تو یک شاخه بالاتر قرار دادید تا پروژه هایی که نیاز به این فریمورک دارن بتونند ازش استفاده کنند و هر دفعه کپی پیست نکنید باید این کار رو انجام بدید)
۵- اگر از PHPUnit هم استفاده می کنید باید مسیر PHPUnit رو هم به این قسمت اضافه کنید

الان دیگه باید PHPStorm کدهای Yii رو به صورت autocomplate بیاره

منبع 

حتما این نظر رو هم بخونید این یکی هم جواب می ده
http://www.yiiframework.com/wiki/92/...for-yii/#c9193

----------


## armini

سلام دوستان
من تازه وارد پی اچ پی شدم ،مطالب این تاپیک رو کامل خوندم اما آخرش متوجه نشدم فریمورک چیه؟؟؟اگه میشه یه توضیح مختصری بدین که فریمورک چی هست؟و چرا نیاز هست ازش استفاده بشه؟؟؟فریمورک یعنی همون برنامه نویسی بصورت ویژوال؟؟؟یعنی واسه قالب سایت ازش استفاده میشه با چیز دیگه؟؟

----------


## armini

یعنی کسی نیس به ما مبتدی ها کمک کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست عزیز، فریمورک مجموعه ای از توابع و کلاسهاست که بصورت یک کتابخانه (مجموعه ای از چند فایل) در اختیار شما قرار داده میشه تا کار کدنویسی برای شما راحتتر بشه و طبق استاندارد خاصی پیش بره که بخصوص توی کارهای تیمی خیلی به شما کمک میکنه. هیچ محیط ویژوال یا بحث قالب سایت و... در اینجا مطرح نیست، بلکه یکسری توابع و کلاسهاست که با کمک اونها، بدون نیاز به کدنویسی با PHP خام، میتونید کارها رو سریعتر و استانداردتر انجام بدین. البته طبیعتاً مثل هر برنامه دیگری، یکسری محدودیتها و نواقص هم در هر فریمورک وجود داره. مثلاً قدرت کاری Zend خیلی زیاده و خیلی کارها رو میشه به راحتی باهاش انجام داد ولی سرعت اجراش نسبتاً کمتر از فریمورکی مثل Yii هست. یا مثلاً CodeIgniter رو خیلی راحت میتونید یاد بگیرین ولی به خودی خود قدرت زیادی نداره و باید برای اکثر کارها براش افزونه های اختصاصی خودتون رو بنویسید. فعلاً در شروع کار توصیه میکنم با همون PHP معمولی و بدون فریمورکها کار کنید تا تسلط کافی به اصول PHP و مباحث کلیدی مثل شئ گرایی و معماریهای مختلف مثل MVC و... پیدا کنید و بعد به سراغ فریمورکها برین تا در یادگیری اونها به مشکل خاصی برخورد نکنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## godofphp

> این مطلب از یک تاپیک دیگه نقل قول شده:


ممنونم که انتقال دادید اینجا . 
حالا واسه این سوال من کسی ج نداده بهتره خودم دوباره واضح تر مطرح کنم 
اکثر سایتهای ایرانی فرم ورک های خوبی استفاده میکنند 
من میخواستم بدونم کسی اطلاع داره که اینا از چی استفاده میکنن ؟
آیا فرم ورک اختصاصی دارند یا ترجیح میدند از فرمورکهای موجود واسه توسعه برنامشون استفاده کنند؟
سایتهایی مثل کلوب . آپارات . لنزور . ..

----------


## godofphp

> یک فریمورک امکانات خیلی کاملتر از کتابخانه های شخصی داره و معمولاً توسط یک تیم حرفه ای نوشته میشه و بنابراین اصول مختلفی مثل امنیت و معماری چندلایه و کلاسهای مختلف و برنامه نویسی ساخت یافته توش بطور منسجم رعایت میشه


منظورتون از استفاده از معماری چند لایه توی فرمورک چیه ؟ و کودوم فرمورک رو میگید ؟

----------


## godofphp

> دوستان عزیز فریم ورک گتنا مورد تایید نیست .


موافقم . این یه کپی و یا شاید نسخه ی تغییر داده شده همون فرم ورک کدایگنایتر هست . فقط کلاسها تغییر نام داده شده .میتونید دانلود کنید و با کدایگنایتر مقایسه کنید . نمیدونم کودوم گوسپند بهش تاییدیه شورای عالی انفورماتیک داده

----------


## MMSHFE

> منظورتون از استفاده از معماری چند لایه توی فرمورک چیه ؟ و کودوم فرمورک رو میگید ؟


 منظور استفاده از معماریهایی مثل MVC و MVVP و... است. بطور کلی اکثر فریمورکهای حرفه ای مثل Zend و CI و CakePHP و Yii و... این قابلیت رو دارن.

----------


## mohsen_31369

> ممنونم که انتقال دادید اینجا . 
> حالا واسه این سوال من کسی ج نداده بهتره خودم دوباره واضح تر مطرح کنم 
> اکثر سایتهای ایرانی فرم ورک های خوبی استفاده میکنند 
> من میخواستم بدونم کسی اطلاع داره که اینا از چی استفاده میکنن ؟
> آیا فرم ورک اختصاصی دارند یا ترجیح میدند از فرمورکهای موجود واسه توسعه برنامشون استفاده کنند؟
> سایتهایی مثل کلوب . آپارات . لنزور . ..


کلوب و آپارات با .NET  نوشته شده اند.

----------


## godofphp

> کلوب و آپارات با .NET  نوشته شده اند.


با چه حسابی شما این حرفو میزنید ؟؟ همه میدونند که کلوب و آپارات با php هست . واقعا که .... آخه .NET چه ربطی به اینا داره ؟

----------


## godofphp

> منظور استفاده از معماریهایی مثل MVC و MVVP و... است. بطور کلی اکثر فریمورکهای حرفه ای مثل Zend و CI و CakePHP و Yii و... این قابلیت رو دارن.


به نظرتون اینا یک پترن معماری نیستند تا یه معماری چند لایه ؟؟ معماری چند لایه یا سه لایه کلا بحثش با اینا فرق داره . مفاهیم جدایی هستند تا الان هم من فرم ورکی ندیدم که معماری سه لایه یا چند لایه باشه . اکثرشون از mvc که سیستم رو به سه بخش تقسیم میکنه نه سه لایه دیدم 
خود mvc داخل فقط یک یا دو لایه از کل معماری سه لایه قرار میگیره 
اینجا رو ببینید

----------


## MMSHFE

مطمئنید دوست عزیز؟ تا جایی که اطلاع دارم از PHP استفاده شده و سرورشون هم لینوکس بوده. فریمورک اختصاصی هم دارن (اینطور که اعلام کردن). توی لینک زیر، cloob.com رو جستجو کنید:
http://browserspy.dk/webserver.php
Toofun/1.0.1 تا جایی که بررسی کردم، روی FreeBSD اجرا میشه و قطعاً NET. قابل اجرا روش نیست.

----------


## godofphp

درسته شاید فریمورک اختصاصی دارند شاید هم دارند از فرم ورکی استفاده میکنند و اون رو با کلاسهایی که افزودن اختصاصی کردند .

----------


## godofphp

فریمورک و سیستم مدیریت محتوای مادایکس 
مادایکس (MODx) :
 یک سیستم مدیریت محتوا و چارچوب نرم‌افزاری تحت وب متن باز و آزاد جهت نشر اطلاعات در وب و اینترانت است.
 مادایکس تحت پروانه جی‌پی‌ال توسط زبان برنامه‌نویسی پی‌اچ‌پی و با استفاده از پایگاه داده مای‌اس‌کیوال ایجاد شده است. 
این سیستم در سال ۲۰۰۷ برنده جایزه متعهدترین سیستم مدیریت محتوای متن باز از سوی موسسه پکت گردید
ویژگی ها :
مادایکس امکان جداسازی کامل محتوا (اچ‌تی‌ام‌ال خام)، ظاهر و شمایل (استانداردهای سازگار با سی اس اس و جاوااسکریپت) و منطق (پی‌اچ‌پی، اسنیپت) را می دهد.
همچنین قابلیتهای دیگر شامل:

نصاب تحت وب گرافیکی.
پشتیبانی از پی‌اچ‌پی ۴.۳.۱۱ و بالاتر.
پشتیبانی از ویرایشگرهای WYSIWYG
بخش مدیریت بصورت کاملا چند مرورگری و چند سکویی برای مرورگرهایی از قبیل فایرفاکس، سافاری و اینترنت اکسپلورر در ویندوز، فایرفاکس و سافاری در مک او اس و فایرفاکس در لینوکس عمل می کند.
قابلیت نصب بر روی وب سرورهای IIS، آپاچی، لایتی و Zeus Web Server.
قابلیت توسعه توسط Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud.
پشتیبانی از همه کتابخانه های ای‌جکس از قبیل jQuery، MooTools، ExtJS، پیش‌نمونه و غیره.
تحلیلگر بازگشتی جهت عملیاتهای تو در تو.
کنترل کامل بر روی فرادادهها و ساختار نشانی وب جهت بهینه‌سازی برای موتورهای جستجو (SEO).
دارای هسته بصورت شی گرا.
سازگار با الگوی مدل-نما-کنترل‌گر.
سطوح دسترسی بر اساس نقش در بخش مدیریت.
امکان سفارشی کردن بخش مدیریت برای هر نوع نیازی.
تجارت الکترونیک از طریق Foxy Cart.

نسخه‌های مادایکس


از حدود سه سال پیش به علت محدودیتهایی در مادایکس (نسخه 0.9.6)، تیم مادایکس تصمیم به بازنویسی هسته آن جهت رفع نقایص و افزودن قابلیتهای جدید گرفت. 
بعد از ارائه چندین نسخه آزمایشی از مادایکس جدید با نام 0.9.7، تصمیم جدیدی اتخاذ شد برای جداسازی این دو هسته.
 نسخه فعلی آن زمان تکمیل و با نام MODx Evolution معرفی شد و نسخه جدید با نام MODx Revolution.

مادایکس Evolution:

این نسخه همانطور که بیان شد نتیجه تکمیل و توسعه نسخه اولیه مادایکس است. از خصوصیات این نسخه می‌توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
سازگاری به نسخه‌های ۴.۳.۱۱ و بالاتر پی‌اچ‌پی.
افزونه‌ها، منابع و کاربران خبره فراوان.
سادگی در منطق هسته آن جهت یادگیری و توسعه.
بخش مدیریت غیراستاندارد.
سهولت در یادگیری.
محدودیت ایجاد صفحات تا در حدود ۵۰۰۰ صفحه.
Evolution نسخه اصیل مادایکس است و از روش غیرپیچیده‌ای برای کدنویسی هسته آن استفاده شده و بنابراین یادگیری و توسعه آن ساده است.
 این نسخه بالطبع کاربران بسیار زیادی دارد و با توجه به انجمن‌های گفتگو و رفع اشکال مادایکس، نگرانی‌ای از بابت محل مطرح کردن مشکلات و سوالات وجود ندارد.

اطلاعات بیشتر در ویکیپدیا 

سایت سازنده این فریمورک

----------


## godofphp

برای ساخت یک سایت اطلاع رسانی عمومی (شبیه سایت خبری یا مجله) که امکانات زیر رو داشته باشه
درج مطلب با درج عکس و تصویر شاخص و برچسب زدن
افزودن کاربر جدید برای درج مطلب با امکانات 
افزودن مدیر برای سایت
دسته بندی مطالب 
جستجوی پیشرفته بین مطالب 
استفاده از مترجم گوگل یا بینگ برای ترجمه ی یک پست در سایت 
ماژولار بودن و راحتی در توسعه 
....
چه فرم ورکی رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟

----------


## Reza1607

> کلوب و آپارات با .NET  نوشته شده اند.


 من یکی دو جا دیدم گفتن کلوب با زند فریمورک نوشته شده
سایت آپارات هم به گمونم از clipbucket استفاده کرده چون خیلی خیلی شبیه هستش و به نظرم فقط قالبش عوض شده

----------


## navid3d_69

> به نظرتون اینا یک پترن معماری نیستند تا یه معماری چند لایه ؟؟ معماری چند لایه یا سه لایه کلا بحثش با اینا فرق داره . مفاهیم جدایی هستند تا الان هم من فرم ورکی ندیدم که معماری سه لایه یا چند لایه باشه . اکثرشون از mvc که سیستم رو به سه بخش تقسیم میکنه نه سه لایه دیدم 
> خود mvc داخل فقط یک یا دو لایه از کل معماری سه لایه قرار میگیره 
> اینجا رو ببینید


mvc سه لایه هست

----------


## mohsen_31369

سایت کلوب و آپارات توسط یک شرکت طراحی شده اند. فکر کنم اسمش صبا بود.
از یکی از برنامه نویساش پرسیدم بهم گفت که با .net کار کردن و اینکه پلیر آپارات هم jwPlayer  هستش.

حالا دوباره ازش سوال می پرسم. 
اگه اشتباه کردم از دوستان عذر می خواهم

----------


## navid3d_69

> سایت کلوب و آپارات توسط یک شرکت طراحی شده اند. فکر کنم اسمش صبا بود.
> از یکی از برنامه نویساش پرسیدم بهم گفت که با .net کار کردن و اینکه پلیر آپارات هم jwPlayer  هستش.
> 
> حالا دوباره ازش سوال می پرسم. 
> اگه اشتباه کردم از دوستان عذر می خواهم


من خیلی جاها دیدم که گفته بودن php هست و بعضی جا ها هم کسانی گفته بودن که فرم ورک Zend هست درست و اشتباهش رو نمی دونم

----------


## armini

سلام دوستان
من یه بار سوالمو مطرح کردم ولی هنوز که هنوزه معنی و مفهوم درست فریمورک رو نفهمیدم،فریمورک یه جور قالبیه؟؟یا اینکه یه سری کلاسه؟؟؟کلا به چه دردی میخوره؟؟

----------


## mohsen_31369

با سلام
من با بعضی از کلاس های zend  کار می کنم. 
داخل سایتش یک نرم افزار به نام zend server  معرفی کرده که پیشنهاد کرده با zend framework  دانلودش کنیم. 
می خواستم بدونم که این zend server  چیه ؟ حجمش زیاد بود دانلودش نکردم

----------


## armini

> سلام دوستان
> من یه بار سوالمو مطرح کردم ولی هنوز که هنوزه معنی و مفهوم درست فریمورک رو نفهمیدم،فریمورک یه جور قالبیه؟؟یا اینکه یه سری کلاسه؟؟؟کلا به چه دردی میخوره؟؟


 کسی نیسن جواب سوال منو بدونه و منو شیرفهم :چشمک:  کنه؟؟؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

> سایت کلوب و آپارات توسط یک شرکت طراحی شده اند. فکر کنم اسمش صبا بود.
> از یکی از برنامه نویساش پرسیدم بهم گفت که با .net کار کردن و اینکه پلیر آپارات هم jwPlayer  هستش.
> 
> حالا دوباره ازش سوال می پرسم. 
> اگه اشتباه کردم از دوستان عذر می خواهم


کاملا مشخص است که با php نوشته شده . سایت نوشته شده با Asp.Net یه سری کد های جاوا اسکریپت رو attache میکنه که معمولا میشه قهمید . یه همچین کد هایی هم معمولا تو سایت هست
<div class="aspNetHidden">
<input type="hidden" name="__VIEWSTATE" id="__VIEWSTATE" value="/wEPDwULLTE2NDE3MzUyODZkZCl5rxzl6XM3HuVO3/LsfGoNHZOmu1Ph4s8S9HRpGTAF" />
</div>

<div class="aspNetHidden">

	<input type="hidden" name="__EVENTVALIDATION" id="__EVENTVALIDATION" value="/wEdAAOweGjt7Prdz7IRRyX44ieIfcmEyEFBfQzvitXch4kE7Oo  3Ux/pT2mBZyOxCDNTft5LTghGaHNPapGGspVZFwulGVberFZevHPsb  1mJm/zh4Q==" />
</div>

----------


## MMSHFE

> به نظرتون اینا یک پترن معماری نیستند تا یه معماری چند لایه ؟؟ معماری چند لایه یا سه لایه کلا بحثش با اینا فرق داره . مفاهیم جدایی هستند تا الان هم من فرم ورکی ندیدم که معماری سه لایه یا چند لایه باشه . اکثرشون از mvc که سیستم رو به سه بخش تقسیم میکنه نه سه لایه دیدم 
> خود mvc داخل فقط یک یا دو لایه از کل معماری سه لایه قرار میگیره 
> اینجا رو ببینید


 اگه نگاهی به معماری جدید MVC در ویکی پدیا بندازین، میبینید که ارتباط مستقیم Controller و View قطع شده و عملاً مشابه معماری سه لایه استاندارد شده. این لینکی که دادین هم فکر نمیکنم خیلی دقیق باشه چون توی MVC بخش Model عملاً کار همون Data Access Layer رو انجام میده. مگه اینکه بگیم DAL در اصل خود موتور MySQL هست و اینطوری بخوایم تفکیکشون کنیم که منطقی بنظر نمیرسه و در اینصورت برای مفسر PHP و Web Server هم باید یک لایه جداگانه درنظر بگیریم. اما اینکه بگیم 3 Tier یک Architecture هست و MVC یک Design Pattern رو کلاً قبول دارم و ازنظر منطقی، درسته که MVC در لایه UI قرار بگیره. البته این تفاوتها خیلی ظریف هستن و درک اینکه هر بخشی از کد در کجا قرار میگیره، نیازمند دقت زیادیه. برای مثال، اگه Queryها مستقیماً توی کدهای PHP نوشته میشن، پس در قسمت Model از MVC قرار دارن ولی اگه توی خود DB بیایم Stored Procedure بگذاریم و توی کدهای PHP صداش بزنیم، اونوقت محل برقراری ارتباط با دیتابیس به DAL مربوط میشه و در لایه Data از معماری سه لایه داریم کار میکنیم. درهرحال اون چیزی که مهمه اینه که اطلاق «معماری» به MVC یک اصطلاحه و خیلی دقیق نیست و در اصل همون الگوی طراحی درسته ولی چون اکثر برنامه ها در وب به لایه های دیگه مستقیماً کاری ندارن و همه کارها داره در لایه UI انجام میشه، بنابراین MVC عملاً حکم معماری برنامه رو پیدا میکنه. موفق باشید.

----------


## godofphp

کسی با فرم ورک laravel کار کرده ؟ 
راستی میگن کدایگنایتر رو گروه ellislab داره ول میکنه و کدایگنایتر دیگه داره میمیره کم کم . درسته ؟

----------


## godofphp

عجب !!! سه چهار سوال پرسیدم هیشکی ج نداده جواباشو خودم پیدا کردم از انجمن های دیگه ....

----------


## navid3d_69

من خیلی با laravel کار نکردم ولی فرم ورک ساده ای هست بنظر من و کامل هست

----------


## fkb0y_dev

من تا جایی که اطلاع دارم کلوب از ZEND استقاده میکنه...

----------


## sina_oonline

> کسی نیسن جواب سوال منو بدونه و منو شیرفهم کنه؟؟؟


فریم ورک به صورت ساده یه سری قابلیت هست که بر مبنای زبان اصلی نوشته شده.یعنی با خود پی اچ پی یه سری قابلیت نوشتن تا هر کسی از اول چرخ رو اختراع نکنه.مثلا سیستم login قدرتمندی که بیشتر فریم ورک ها دارن و برنامه نویس را از کار های تکراری که ممکن است دارای حفره باشه راحت می کنه

----------


## mojtaba.baghban

امروز با فریمورک phalcon آشنا شدم که ظاهرا با سی نوشتع شده. تاکیدشون رو سرعت پروژه‌های تولید شده با این پروژه هست.
می‌خواستم نظرتون رو بدونم
ممنون از همکاریتون

----------


## mojtaba.baghban

لطفا اساتید نظزشون رو در مورد این فریمورک بگن

----------


## mohsen_31369

تو سایتش یه سری مقایسه با سایر فریم ورک ها قرار داده که در تمام مقایسه ها این فریم ورک بهترین عملکرد را داشته.
فقط به نظرم تنها ایرادی که داره اینه که برای استفاده از این فریم ورک باید حتما سرور داشته باشی !

----------


## mojtaba.baghban

> تو سایتش یه سری مقایسه با سایر فریم ورک ها قرار داده که در تمام مقایسه ها این فریم ورک بهترین عملکرد را داشته.
> فقط به نظرم تنها ایرادی که داره اینه که برای استفاده از این فریم ورک باید حتما سرور داشته باشی !


من خودم چند جا غیر از سایت خودش بنچمارک‌های چند تا فریمورک رو دیدم که phalcon اختلاف زیادی با بقیه داشت و خیلی بهتر بود.
ظاهرا میگن فقط فریمورک نیست بلکه یه ماژول واسه php نیز هست. هسته فریمورک که با سی نوشته و کامپایل شده حالا نمی‌دونم برنامه‌ای هم که با استفاده از phalcon  نوشته میشه به سی تبدیل و کامپایل میشه یا با مفسر php تفسیر میشه؟

----------


## mohsen_31369

نه برنامه های نوشته شده با اون به صورت php  هستن. این چند تا اسکریپت نمونه رو ببین تا با طرز کارش آشنا بشی
PhalconEye
album-o-rama
blog-tutorial
vokuro
قسمت document  سایت هم تمامی توضیحات برای کار با این فریم ورک رو ارایه داده

----------


## MMSHFE

این فریمورک همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردن، بصورت Extension برای PHP هست و طبیعتاً روی هاست اشتراکی که دسترسی مدیریتی ندارین، قابل استفاده نیست. ضمناً فقط خود فریمورک با C نوشته شده و کدهای PHP کماکان بصورت تفسیری اجرا میشن. روش استفاده از اون هم مثل سایر افزونه های PHP هست (مثل GD و...) یعنی باید روی PHP نصب بشه و بعد بتونید از توابع و متدها و سایر امکاناتش استفاده کنید. طبیعتاً سرعت اجراش باید خیلی بالاتر از فریمورکهایی باشه که خودشون هم تفسیری هستن و با مفسر PHP اجرا میشن ولی با توجه به عدم امکان استفاده در تمام سرورها (به حجم سرورهای اشتراکی درمقابل سرورهای اختصاصی دقت کنید)، بنابراین خیلی نمیشه بطور عمومی ازش استفاده کرد. البته فکر میکنم این مشکل به مرور با نصب شدنش روی سرورهای بیشتر، حل بشه ولی نباید زیاد خوشبین باشین چون برنامه C هست و قاعدتاً همه کار میتونه بکنه و درنتیجه سرورها کمتر تمایل به نصبش دارن مگه اینکه مدتی بگذره و حسابی سورس کدش بررسی و بیخطر بودنش برای مدیران سرورها اثبات بشه تا اقدام به نصبش کنن. حقیقتش تا اینجا که بررسی کردم، بنظرم Yii و CodeIgniter در زمینه سرعت پیشتاز بودن (در بین فریمورکهای نوشته شده با PHP) و بین این دو، Yii امکانات بیشتری در اختیار میگذاره.

----------


## rezakho

سلام

نکات جالبی اینجا دیدم، از همه ممنونم

من حدود 2 سال هست که با Yii کار میکنم، با دیگر فریمورک ها هم آشنا هستم، خیلی بررسی کردم که سراغ کدوم برم، و بالاخره Yii رو انتخاب کردم

یه بررسی اجمالی هم اینجا میگذارم، بلکه به درد دیگران بخوره، البته اگر عزیزان کمک کنند تا تکمیل و تصحیح بشه که بازم ممنون میشم

1- Zend framework معروف به ZF
یه چند ماهی میشه نسخه 2 اش اومده، نسخه 1 کند و سنگین بود، کتابخونه و کلاس های زیادی توش تعبیه شده بود، تو نسخه 2 خیلی سبکتر شده، ولی همچنان کلاس های زیادی رو در بر گرفته، معماریش کمی پیچیده است، مراحل روند کارش یکم دست و پا گیره، مزیت اصلیش همون کتابخونشه که البته عیبش هم هست، برای کارای مختلف کتابخونه خودش رو داره و غنیه، داکیمنتشن خوبی داره. در کل حرفه ای، کمی سنگین، کمی دست و پا گیر هست

2- Codeigniter
شاید بشه گفت عریان ترین فریمورک معروف PHP هست، کتابخونه بسیار کوچک و به همین دلیل سریع در اجرا، برای کارهای یکی دو هفتگی خوبه، کدنویسیش روونه و دست و پا گیر نیست، امکانات زیادی نداره، به نظرم به درد مبتدی ها بیشتر می خوره، در کل حرفه ای نیست(حالا!)، سبک و چابک، کد نویسی روونی داره

3- Symfony
از نظر کتابخونه خوبه، حجمش هم بد نیست، کد نویسی دست و پا گیری داره، خیلی قاعده منده، کانفیگش از بقیه سخت تره، داکیمنتش خوبه، در کل حرفه ای، زیاد چابک نیست، کد نویسی دست و پا گیر، یکم از حال و هوای PHP بدوره انگار

4- Yii
کتابخونه نسبتا خوبی داره ولی اگر وسیعترش کنند بد نیست!، حجمش خوبه، کد نویسیش روونه، زیاد قاعده مند نیست و دست برنامه نویس باز تره، کانفیگش خیلی آسونه، داکیومنتش خوبه، نسخه 2 اش در مرحله بتا هست و از ریشه بازنویسی شده و با نسخه های 1 کلا فرق میکنه، آینده داره و جزو بهترین هاست، حرفه ای و خیلی چابک، چیزی خارج از PHP نداره

5- Laravel
این یکی خواهر زاده Symfony هست، 90 درصد کتابخونه هاش مال Symfony هست، از خیلی از جهات شبیه داییشه!، ولی کد نویسیش و کانفیگش رو بردند تو مای های Yii، کتابخونه اش تو بعضی از حوزه ها خیلی حرفه ای هست مثل پایگاه داده اش، روونه، چیزی خارج از PHP نداره، من ازش خوشم میاد البته به سرعت Yii نمیرسه

6- Prado
این هم بابابزرگ Yii هست، قدیمیه و کلا ارزش بررسی نداره :)

----------


## redhat2

> هیچ کدوم. تمام فریمورکها شما رو مقید به رعایت اصولشون میکنن. ترجمه فریمورک میشه: «چهارچوب کاری». شما میخواین هم از چهارچوب کاری استفاده کنید و هم برنامه نویسهای شما مجبور به قرارگرفتن در اون «چهارچوب کاری» نباشن؟! اگه میخواین برنامه نویسها رو آزاد بگذارین، با PHP خام کد بنویسید.


 میشه بپرسم شما چه فریم ورکهایی را بدین ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

من با Yii و CI و Zend کار کردم.

----------


## MRmoon

سلام.

داشتم فريم ورك fuel رو بررسي مي كردم ديدم تو كامنتاش نوشته:

 * @license    http://kohanaphp.com/license

يعني كلاساش مال فريم ورك kohana هست؟؟؟

بعد من ديدم تو laravel هم چند تا كلاس از symfony داره دقيقا چطوريه؟

از رو هم نوشتن عايا؟

----------


## mohammad hoseini

من قبلا با فریمورک codeigniter کار میکردم ، واقعا فریمورک خوبیه و دیدگاه خوبی نسبت به MVC میده و برای ساخت وبلاگ خوبه ولی برای پروژه های سنگین تر نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد.
به نظرتون الان من شروع کنم با کدوم فریم ورک جدیدی کار کنم ؟
پروژه هایی که من معمولا انجام میدن بیشتر به سرعت لود و کم کردن حجم زیاد کد و schadule ربط دارند.

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد Yii تحقیق کنید. سادگی CI و قدرت و انعطاف Symfony و Prado رو با هم به نوعی ترکیب کرده و تقریباً میتونه به امکانات هر فریمورک دیگه مثل Zend و... هم دسترسی پیدا کنه. Performance زیادی هم داره. *لینک*

----------


## Mohammadxml

سلام جناب مهندس شهرکی نظرتون در مورد cakephp چیه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

Cake هم فریمورک خوبیه تا جایی که بررسیهای اولیه روش داشتم ولی حقیقتش خودم باهاش زیاد کار نکردم و نمیتونم نظر قطعی درموردش بدم.

----------


## mirage0411

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید .
مطالب این تاپیک و چند تا تاپیک دیگه در چند سایت دیگر و خوندم اما سوالی من پاسخ نگرفت .
بنده پی اچ پی رو جدیدا یاد گرفتم و البته یادگیری بنده هم بصورت پروژه ای بوده مثلا ساخت یک فروشگاه و سیستم دانشجو و ... .
جدیدا روی اسکریپت نویسی و ساخت مدیریت محتوا می خوام کار کنم . مثلا اسکریپتهایی مثل فریر و مدیریت کاربر و ... .
اما با توجه به نیازم و آینده می خواستم پلاگین رو هم در سیستمم قرار بدم . طی جستجویی که کردم روش هوک و فریمورک رو پیشنهاد داند.
با توجه به سابقه ای که در سی شارپ داشتم اومدم پیه فریمورک و دیدم فریمورکهای پی اچ پی هم ابزارهای خوبی هستند و در زمینه کدنویسی و زمان کمک برنامه نویس .
برای همین منظور می خوام در این زمینه هم کار کنم و روی یک فریمورک مانور بدم و کار کنم تا کدنویسی راحتتر باشه .
بنده با مفهوم فریمورک در پی اچ پی آشنا هستم اما در انتخاب یک فریمورک دچار مشکل شدم.
فریمورک زند طبق تحقیقی و بازخورد کاربرا گویا پیچیده هست به لحاظ یادگیری.... پس این رو می زاریم کنار.
در بین فریمورک های کیک و yii و ci کدوم رو انتخاب می کنید با توجه به این موارد :
1- بنده فک نکنم پروژه هایی در سطح کلوب و ... داشته باشم نهایت پروژه هام در حد متوسط و مبتدی هست .
2- منابع آموزش فارسی دارا باشه . ( البته برای ci و کیک , yii هست )
3- در توسعه اسکریپتهای مانند فریر و مدیریت محتواهای کم حجم و ... هم کمک کنه .
4- در ایران پاسخگو باشه ( آمار جهانی مهم نیست - هاست و تحریم )
5- متن باز باشه و رایگان .
6- امکان کار بر روی مدیریت محتواهای مختلف رو هم داشته باشه .

----------


## MRmoon

دوست عزیز همه چیز تو php ابن سورس هست. مگه اینکه خود یارو کد کرده باشه... و از لحاظ آمزش همه ی فریم ورک ها آموزش خوبی دارند.

زند که کلا خیلی سنگینه برای یک مبتدی.

شما قبل از شروع فریم ورک باید به شی گرایی و MVC مسلط باشی.

بعد برای شروع می تونی از CI شروع کنی بعد روی فریم ورکی مثل لاراول یا yii یا هر فریم ورک که دوست داشتی بری.

اگه از لحاظ منابع فارسی هم نگاه کنی که yii,CI,cakephp منابع آموزشی خوبی دارند.

اگه در سطح مبتدی هست که همون CI جواب میده.

----------


## mirage0411

با توجه به اینکه فریمورک کار کردن باعث عادت و تعصب می شه فریمورک های ci و ... در آینده لنگ نذارن .

----------


## MMSHFE

بهتره از فریمورکهای بزرگ و درعین حال سریع استفاده کنید مثل Yii و Laravel و Phalcon و امثال اونها. البته CI رو هم میشه با کمی اغماض، یک فریمورک بزرگ محسوب کرد ولی توصیه میکنم از فریمورکهایی استفاده کنید که امتحانشون رو توی پروژه های بزرگ پس دادن. پیشنهاد من Yii هست چون یادگیریش به سرعت یادگیری CI هست و Performance اون هم در پروژه های بزرگ، بالاست (*لینک*).

----------


## مهدی اسماعیلی

سلام، خسته نباشید
اگر امکانش هست، دلایل استفاده از Framework را بگوید ... و آیا یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای PHP باید به Framework های آماده مسلط باشه ؟؟؟

خیلی ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

دلیل خاصی نداره. منظورم اینه که بدون فریمورک هم میتونید همه کار انجام بدین ولی وقتی یک برنامه نویس از یک حدی پیشرفته تر و حرفه ایتر میشه، نیاز نیست توی هر پروژه برای مباحث ابتدایی مثل کار با دیتابیس و... دوباره بیاد از اول کدنویسی کنه. همچنین توی کارهای تیمی، نیاز به یک استاندارد مشترک برای کدنویسی هست تا افراد بتونن هماهنگ با هم، کدها رو تولید کنن. این موارد، میشه مزایایی که یک فریمورک در اختیارتون میگذاره.

----------


## meysam1366

سلام دوست عزیز

تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم و بر اساس تحقیقاتی که داشتم و پستهایی که دیدم فریم ورک Yii برای همه نوع سایت و انجمن سفارش میشه 

هم امنیت بالایی داره و هم سرعت فوق العاده

اگر مایل هستید که این فریم ورک رو خوب یاد بگیرید میتونید بسته آموزشی این فریم ورک که توسط مهندس شهرکی آموزش داده شده رو از قسمت امضام تهیه کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## MMSHFE

سرعت توسعه: Yii (یادگیری فوق العاده سریع و بهره مندی از بیش از 1400 افزونه در کنار هسته قدرتمند و کامل)
پشتیبانی و جامعه کاربری قوی و فعال:  Yii (حتی خود Qiang Xuo هم توی فاروم Yii به سؤالات جواب میده)
امنیت: Yii (دارای مکانیزمهایی برای جلوگیری از XSS و CSRF و Session Hijacking و LFI و RFI و... بطور توکار)
سرعت سایت: Yii (بالاترین Performance بین فریمورکهایی که با خود PHP تولید شدن - تنها فریمورک Phalcon سریعتر از Yii بوده که اونهم بخاطر اینه که با C نوشته شده و باید بصورت یک افزونه روی PHP نصب بشه که در اکثر هاستها امکانش نیست)
منابع آموزشی: Yii (تنها فریمورکی که در ایران، فیلم آموزشی فارسی براش (توسط خودم) تولید شده و حدود 20 ساعت توضیحات فارسی بصورت دسته بندی شده داره)

----------


## godofphp

خیلی ممنون

----------


## bestirani2

> من قبلا یه سوال در رابطه با ساخت یک سایت اطلاع رسانی عمومی پرسیدم کسی ج نداد 
> دوباره سوالی رو شبیه همون سوالم میپرسم کسی میتونه ج بده خواهشا دریغ نکنه 
> من کلا سه چهارتا سایت قوی میخام درست کنم و هنوزم که هنوزه نمیتونم یک فریمورکی پیدا کنم و برم جلو 
> میخام یه cms بسازم که باهاش کارامو انجام بدم 
> یه جامعه ی مجازی قوی میخام بسازم باهاش
> یه وب سایت اطلاع رسانی عمومی 
> یه انجمن 
> دوستان کدام فریمورک رو پیشنهاد میکنید که قابلیت توسعه در آینده داشته باشه و سرعت و امنیتش از همه فریمورکها برای کارای من بهتر باشه ؟


بهتون سیمفونی رو پیشنهاد میکنم
از نظر سرعت اختلاف انچنانی با فریم ورکی مثل YII نداره ولی به شدت مهندسی هست و پشتیبانی یک شرکت پشت هست
zend هم خوبه. این دو تا چون پشتیبانی یه شرکت پشتشون هست برای کاره شما مناسبتر هست
ولی سرعت توسعه توی سمفونی میاد بالا اگه سرعت توسعه برات مهمه از YII استفاده کن که توی این مورد حرف اول رو میزنه به خصوص که وب 2 هم به صورت داخلی ساپورت میکنه.

در کل به نظر سیمفونی بهتر از بقیه است
پروژه های بزرگی هم با بیس سیمفونی اجرا شد
دروپال، phpBb، لاراول، eZ Publish حتی Composer هم از سیمفونی استفاده کرده

----------


## aliphp1

سلام دوستان راستش من همه تاپیک رو نخوندم ولی یک سوال دارم که امیدوارم تکراری نباشه
در مورد prado  چیزی می دونید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

Prado پدربزرگ Yii بوده (خالق اصلی Yii یعنی Qiang Xue مدتها یکی از اعضای اصلی تیم توسعه Prado بوده) و تا جایی که میدونم، امروزه خیلی کم ازش استفاده میشه ولی بهرحال همچنان زنده است و اخیراً هم یک نسخه جدید داده ولی Yii نسل بعدیش محسوب میشه و فعالتر و قویتر ظاهر شده.

----------


## cpuram

چه موقع هایی باید از فریمورک استفاده بشه و چه موقع باید از پایه خودمون بنویسیم؟

----------


## MaSoUti

سلام. من یک مبتدی هستم توی پی اچ پی اما با ASP.NET کد نویسی کردم و سایت هم ساختم. اما حالا میخوام با PHP یک سایت بزرگ بنویسم. یعنی سایتی که گسترش بدم برای سالهای متوالی چون علاقه دارم به اینکار.
به همین منظور الان دنبال یک Framework میگردم که پشتبانیش خوب باشه نه فقط تا 1 سال دیگه خوب باشه بعد شرکتش کلا از بین بره... و Benchmark بالایی داشته باشه و البته اساتیدی که تجربه خوبی دارن تایید کنن.
فکر می کنم بعد از ساخت یک سایت با یک Framework، مهاجرت کردن به یک Framework دیگه کار سختی باشه و شاید اصلا نشه. برای همین سعی کنید با در نظر گرفتن همه جوانب جواب بدین.
و میخواستم بدونم IDE خوب چی پیشنهاد می کنید. طبق جستجو هایی که داشتم از نظر سبکی و کارایی PhpStorm و Aptana رو معرفی کردن که فکر کنم PhpStorm مناسب باشه. منتظر جوابتون هستم. ممنون دوستان

----------


## MMSHFE

PHP مثل dotNET نیست. شما اول باید کار با خود PHP رو در حد تسلط بلد باشین و با مفاهیم شئ گرایی و MVC آشنا باشین تا بتونید از فریمورکها استفاده کنید چون فریمورکهای PHP از خود PHP قدرت میگیرن نه اینکه مثل dotNET باشه که ASP.NET از NET Framework. قدرت بگیره. بعد از این مراحل من به شما کار با Yii و Laravel رو توصیه میکنم. پرفورمنس Yii و پشتیبانیش از Web2.0 بیشتر از لاراول هست ولی لاراول هم فریمورک خیلی خوب و قدرتمندیه و پشتیبانی خوبی هم ازنظر ارائه نسخه های جدید و رفع باگ داره. Yii هم نسخه 1.1 تا سال 2016 پشتیبانی داره و نسخه 2 هم که هنوز بتا هست و وقتی بیاد، حالا حالاها پشتیبانی خواهد داشت. درمورد IDE هم من کار با Zend Studio و اگه دنبال نسخه رایگان هستین NetBeans رو پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------


## under22

یکی از دوستان یک بنچمارکی رو معرفی کرد حالا نمی دونم تا چه حد درسته اینو شما دوستان باید نظر بدید .
ولی من خودم Yii رو به بقیه ترجیح میدم لاراول قویه ولی امکانات yii رو نداره که از لحاظ بازدهی و پرفورمنس ضعیف تره .
اینم بنچ مارک 
http://docs.phalconphp.com/en/latest...llo-world.html

----------


## MRmoon

> یکی از دوستان یک بنچمارکی رو معرفی کرد حالا نمی دونم تا چه حد درسته اینو شما دوستان باید نظر بدید .
> ولی من خودم Yii رو به بقیه ترجیح میدم لاراول قویه ولی امکانات yii رو نداره که از لحاظ بازدهی و پرفورمنس ضعیف تره .
> اینم بنچ مارک 
> http://docs.phalconphp.com/en/latest...llo-world.html


این فریم ورک پرفومنس بالایی داره به دلیل اینکه یک اکستنشن هست.

----------


## under22

> این فریم ورک پرفومنس بالایی داره به دلیل اینکه یک اکستنشن هست.


یعنی چی که یک اکستنشن هست ؟؟
یه فریمورک هست دیگه مثل بقیه فریمورک ها ولی فکر نکنم داخلش قالبیت های زیادی باشه و اکثر باید بهش اضافه کرد

----------


## MRmoon

> یعنی چی که یک اکستنشن هست ؟؟
> یه فریمورک هست دیگه مثل بقیه فریمورک ها ولی فکر نکنم داخلش قالبیت های زیادی باشه و اکثر باید بهش اضافه کرد


این فریم ورک به زبان C++‎ نوشته شده. یعنی اینکه شما اون رو مثل یک اکستنشن باید به php اضافه کنید.(مثل دیگر اکستنشن های php ) .

به همین دلیل پرفومنس بالایی داره!

----------


## سوداگر

> این فریم ورک به زبان C++‎‎‎‎ نوشته شده


 phalcon به زبان c نوشته شده نه ++C.
*Phalcon* is a web framework implemented as a C extension offering high performance and lower resource consumption

منظور ایشون فک کنم Yii بود فقط بنچمارک مال سایت phalcon بود!

----------


## MRmoon

> phalcon به زبان c نوشته شده نه ++C.
> *Phalcon* is a web framework implemented as a C extension offering high performance and lower resource consumption
> 
> منظور ایشون فک کنم Yii بود فقط بنچمارک مال سایت phalcon بود!


حرف شما درست بود.

البته پرفومنس یه فریم ورک رو فقط نباید بر اساس hello world صحیح دونست.

----------


## godofphp

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز به علت نبود یک منوآل و راهنمای خوب برای فریمورک کدایگنایتر این جانب شروع کردم راهنمای خود کدایگنایتر رو ترجمه کنم میتونه یه راهنمای خوب باشه واسه کسایی که میخوان کار با این فریمورک رو شروع کنند هرچند این آموزش کامل نشده هنوز ولی قسمتهایی که برای شروع خوبه فارسی شده و تا میتونستم ساده نوشتم که بشه سریع فهمید یک نسخه از همین فریمورک هم دارم کاستومایزش میکنم با عنوان کدایگنایتر فارسی برای دانلود خواهم گذاشت و از این به بعد قدم به قدم با کدایگنایتر این وب سایت رو آپدیت خواهم کرد دوستانی که میتونن کمک کنند دریغ نکنند ...کدایگنایتر پارسی http://ellip.ir/ci

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> یکی از دوستان یک بنچمارکی رو معرفی کرد حالا نمی دونم تا چه حد درسته اینو شما دوستان باید نظر بدید .
> ولی من خودم Yii رو به بقیه ترجیح میدم لاراول قویه ولی امکانات yii رو نداره که از لحاظ بازدهی و پرفورمنس ضعیف تره .
> اینم بنچ مارک 
> http://docs.phalconphp.com/en/latest...llo-world.html


اشتباهه.اومده نگارش 1 زند رو مقایسه کرده.از دید من مقایسه درستی نیست :لبخند:

----------


## MRmoon

> اشتباهه.اومده نگارش 1 زند رو مقایسه کرده.از دید من مقایسه درستی نیست


درود.

از دید شما دیگه بستگی به خودتون داره  :لبخند گشاده!: 

حالا شما اصل قضیه که سریع بودن فالکونهست رو ول کردی چسبیدی به نسخه ی مقایسه شده زند؟؟؟
*
محمد.*

----------


## Mohammadsgh

درسته فالکون سریعتش بیشتره ولی زند قدرتش بیشتره :لبخند گشاده!: .من که طرفدار codeigniter هستم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## alinwp

درود
یه فریمورک استاندارد php حداقل باید دارای چند function باشه ؟

----------


## arash691

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز به علت نبود یک منوآل و راهنمای خوب برای فریمورک کدایگنایتر این جانب شروع کردم راهنمای خود کدایگنایتر رو ترجمه کنم میتونه یه راهنمای خوب باشه واسه کسایی که میخوان کار با این فریمورک رو شروع کنند هرچند این آموزش کامل نشده هنوز ولی قسمتهایی که برای شروع خوبه فارسی شده و تا میتونستم ساده نوشتم که بشه سریع فهمید یک نسخه از همین فریمورک هم دارم کاستومایزش میکنم با عنوان کدایگنایتر فارسی برای دانلود خواهم گذاشت و از این به بعد قدم به قدم با کدایگنایتر این وب سایت رو آپدیت خواهم کرد دوستانی که میتونن کمک کنند دریغ نکنند ...کدایگنایتر پارسی http://ellip.ir/ci


ای کاش با این سایت همکاری میکردی http://cipersian.ir  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## alinwp

کسی نیست مثلا همسن zend سرجم چند عدد تابع داره ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

Zend هزاران تابع داره. فریمورک بزرگیه. برای چی این آمار رو میخواین بدونین؟ خوب سورس کدهاشون رو بررسی کنید. اوپن سورس هستن که.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> کسی نیست مثلا همسن zend سرجم چند عدد تابع داره ؟


چه فرقی برای شما داره؟ :متفکر: مهم performance فریم ورکه :لبخند:

----------


## alinwp

> Zend هزاران تابع داره. فریمورک بزرگیه. برای چی این آمار رو میخواین بدونین؟ خوب سورس کدهاشون رو بررسی کنید. اوپن سورس هستن که.


آخه ما میخواییم یه فریمورک بزرگ طراحی کنیم می خوام بدونم چندتا تابع براش بنویسیم کافیه چون که می خوایم قابل رقابت باشه

----------


## MRmoon

درود.

رقابت مگه به تعداد توابع هستش؟؟

مگه بارو میاد میپرسه فریم ورکت چند تا تابع داره؟؟؟! :بامزه: 

قدرت فریم ورک به چیزای دیگه ای بستگی ده به سرعتش، به قدرتش، با سادگی کار باهاش، به انعطاف پذیریش و ... .

*محمد.*

----------


## godofphp

> ای کاش با این سایت همکاری میکردی http://cipersian.ir


اطلاع نداشتم مدیرش کیه و هیچ راه ارتباطی پیدا نکردم وگرنه خودمم میخاستم اولش همین کارو بکنم

----------


## omidabedi

منظور دوستمون alinwp فکر کنم تعداد کلاس هست

شما میتونی یک بزنامه رو با 20 تا فانکشن بنویسی میتونی همون رو با 2 تا فانکشن بنویسی (بستگی داره رو خودم میدونم و خواستم فقط بگم به تعداد فانکشن نیست)

در جوابم باید بگم که خیلی کلاس داره

مثلا بعضی کلاس های مهمش و هستش :

database
session
cookie
file
theme
و......


کلاس های جانبی مثل :
locale
cache
ajax
form
token
date
و ...
تا برسه کلاس های کم کاربرد که توی بعضی فریم ورک ها هست مثلا opcache که تا اونجایی که میدونم فقط توی zend هست (البته این opcache از نسخه ی 5.5php ارائه شده و جدید هست واسه همین توی همه ی فریم ورک ها نیست)

----------


## beh3000

اساتید و کارشناسا دنبال رد پا بگردن ببینن این cloob.com با چه فریم ورکی نوشته شده

cloob.com

mihanblog.com

aparat.com

lenzor.com

اینا همش مال موسسه صباست آقای شکوری و همکاراشون

شروع کنید اساتید

----------


## MMSHFE

خودشون فریمورک اختصاصی نوشتن برای کار خودشون.

----------


## asdasd123123

برای انتخاب فریمورک زیاد نباید به کارایی اهمیت داد. ساختار قوی و سهولت توسعه اهمیتش بیشتره. اگه فقط دنبال کارایی هستید باید بدون فریمورک کار کنید. (یا از فریمورک خودتون استفاده کنید.)
Yii ساختار خیلی قوی داره ولی خیله سخته.
CodeIgniter ساختار خوبی داره و خیلی راحت تر از Yii است. (حداقل واسه من این طور بود)
هر دوتاشون هم به اندازه "کافی" پرفورمنس دارن. منابع آموزشی شون هم زیاده. (حتی رایگان)

----------


## asdasd123123

> phalcon به زبان c نوشته شده نه ++C.



Unlike most PHP frameworks, Phalcon is implemented as an extension written in C/C++‎ in order to optimize performance.

منبع

----------


## joker

هرکسی با هر فریمورکی کار کرده و بهش تسلط پیدا کرده میگه همون از همه بهتره  :لبخند گشاده!:  ( مثلا من میگم کدایگنایتر عالیه )
اما کسی که میخواد تازه شروع کنه الان براش راحت هست، ی نگاه به همه فریمورکها بکنه ببینه کدومش خوش دست تره ، چون قرار نیست پروژه دانشجویی تحویل استاد بده ، قراره باهاش کسب و کاری راه بندازه و توی تجارت زمان یعنی طلا.
اگه وقت دارید ،اعصاب دارید و گیر پول نیستید بشینید با همه فریمورکها یک پروژه متوسط اجرا کنید ! بعدش با اطمینان بیشتر یکی را انتخاب کنید
اگه وقت ندارید ، اعصاب ندارید ، حوصله ندارید همه را امتحان کنید این نتیجش میشه که میاین این سایت ببینید کی چی گفته همون را انتخاب کنید ( استفاده از تجربیات دیگران)
در هر حال بیشتر بلد بودن به کسی ضرر نزده تاحالا.

----------


## aliphp1

آیا اصلا نیازی هست که حتما از فریم ورک استفاده کنیم ؟

----------


## joker

> آیا اصلا نیازی هست که حتما از فریم ورک استفاده کنیم ؟


خیر
حتی در بعضی پروژه ها فریمورک استفاده نکنید راحت تر هستین
منتها در پروژه های متوسط و بزرگ بهتره که از یک فریمورک به عنوان یک چارچوب استفاده کنید تا کدنویسی شما استاندارد تر باشه . تعمیر و نگهداری ( پشتیبانی) سیستم برای آیندگان راحت تر باشه ، توی فایلها گم نشید ، دسته بندی داشته باشید ، تغییرات را مستقیم برید سر اصل مطلبش... تغییرات ساختاری/نمایشی/دیتابیسی را با حداقل تغییرات در سیستم بتونید اعمال کنید که کل سیستم از کار نیفته و....

----------


## peyman_abdollahy

اینطور که بنظر میرسه yii و zend framework و شایدم cake php نسبت به بقیه تو ایران طرفداره بیشتری داره، آیا همینطوره؟
چند نفر سوال کردن یکیشونو پیشنهاد بدین اما کسی چیزی نگفت.
اگر کسی اطلاع داره در مورد بازار کار هر کدوم از فریمورک ها و خصوصیات دیگه مثل راحتی کار یا اصول کارکردشون توضیح بده

----------


## hamedarian2009

> اینطور که بنظر میرسه yii و zend framework و شایدم cake php نسبت به بقیه تو ایران طرفداره بیشتری داره، آیا همینطوره؟
> چند نفر سوال کردن یکیشونو پیشنهاد بدین اما کسی چیزی نگفت.
> اگر کسی اطلاع داره در مورد بازار کار هر کدوم از فریمورک ها و خصوصیات دیگه مثل راحتی کار یا اصول کارکردشون توضیح بده


laravel و yii باید تو ایران طرفدار بیشتری داشته باشن و پیشنهادم یکی ازین دو هست اما خودم Symfony رو کار میکنم

----------


## Mohammadsgh

yii,laravel,symfony از همه بهترن.هر کسی با یکی از فریم ورک ها کار میکنه

----------


## MRmoon

> yii,laravel,symfony از همه بهترن.هر کسی با یکی از فریم ورک ها کار میکنه


درود.

میشه ملاک برترین بودن رو بگید؟

----------


## MMSHFE

ملاکهای زیادی میشه مطرح کرد. مثل راحتی استفاده، جامعیت ابزارهایی که ارائه میدن، میزان رعایت اصول مهندسی، قابلیت توسعه و... حالا هرکسی هرکدوم از این معیارها براش مهمتر باشه، میره سراغ یکی از فریمورکهای مطرح شده.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> درود.
> 
> میشه ملاک برترین بودن رو بگید؟


شما اگه تو این سه فریم ورک برید انقدر کلاس و ابزار داره که توش گم میشید.برای نمونه اگه با grid view یی کار کنید میفهمید چی میگم
در ضمن خودتونم که تو سایتتون نوشتید از یی خوشتون میاد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## behnamy01

سوال من اینه چرا هر روز کلی فریمورک جدید میاد و فریمورک های قدیمی رو هم سازندگانش پشتیبانی میکنن و مشخصه که دارن کلی پول خرج میکنن و وقت زیادی رو میذارن در حالی که فریم ورک رو رایگان در اختیار کاربر میذارن!!!! آیا سودی به طور غیر مستقیم میبرن؟ چطوری؟

----------


## MMSHFE

توی کشورهای دیگه Donation خیلی رواج پیدا کرده. بعلاوه وقتی فریمورک باشه، نیاز به افزونه های مختلف پیش میاد که برای اون افزونه ها پول میگیرن. کتابهایی که برای آموزش فریمورک نوشته و چاپ میشه مجانی نیست. فیلمهای آموزشی که میاد، سهام شرکت تولیدکننده فریمورک توی بورس، تبلیغات توی سایت و... رو هم که درنظر بگیرین میبینید که منبع درآمدی خوبیه.

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> سوال من اینه چرا هر روز کلی فریمورک جدید میاد و فریمورک های قدیمی رو هم سازندگانش پشتیبانی میکنن و مشخصه که دارن کلی پول خرج میکنن و وقت زیادی رو میذارن در حالی که فریم ورک رو رایگان در اختیار کاربر میذارن!!!! آیا سودی به طور غیر مستقیم میبرن؟ چطوری؟


همین گوگل و فیسبوک  چطوری به اینجا رسیدن؟ اینا برای خدماتشون پولی میگرفتن؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## behnamy01

کسی از دوستان در مورد فریم ورک yaf اطلاعاتی داره؟ من قبلا یک سری مقایسه این فریم ورک رو دیده بودم که حتی از phalcon هم سریعتر بود!! بعد رفتم سایتش http://yafdev.com/  دیدم محیط زیاد جالبی نداره با خودم گفتم حتما زیاد معروف نیست....
امروز داشتم توی php.net میگشتم دیدم به صراحت اسم این فریم ورک رو آورده و یکجورایی تاییدش کرده انگار. آخر این صفحه مشخصه:
http://ir2.php.net/manual/en/refs.basic.other.php

اینجا هم که کل آموزشش رو گذاشته اصلا:
http://ir2.php.net/manual/en/yaf.tutorials.php

----------


## beh3000

من که تصمیم گرفتم پروژه بعدیم رو با Yaf بنویسم

----------


## MMSHFE

فقط سرعت مهم نیست. مهم اینه که چه ابزارهایی در اختیارتون میگذاره و ساختار داخلیش چقدر به شما کمک میکنه که به سرعت باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنید.

----------


## behnamy01

> من که تصمیم گرفتم پروژه بعدیم رو با Yaf بنویسم


من اگر جای شما بودم خودم هم Yaf رو انتخاب نمیکردم، و phalcon رو انتخاب میکردم، چون اگر دقت کنید yaf خیلی وقته بروز نشده و پشتیبانی خوبی نداره به نظر. توی انجمنش هم مگس پر نمی زنه.
ولی به سایت phalcon سر بزنید میبینید چه خبره، چقدر انجمنش فعالی تره. تا جایی که تونسته زبان فارسی رو هم واسه سایتش گذاشته. مستندات خوبی داره، برنامه های خوبی هم واسه همچنان افزایش سرعت دارن! کلی هم برنامه نویس در سراسر دنیا دارن از این فریمورک استفاده میکنن که میتوننن به شما و پیشرفت این فریمورک کمک کنن... به عکس زیرنگاه کنید ببینید فالکون کجاس. مسلما اگر مقوله سرعت خیلی واستون مهمه و پروژه هاتون روی هاست اشتراکی نیست، فالکون انتخاب خوبیه

----------


## MMSHFE

درمورد اینکه با Yaf کار نکنن من هم موافقم ولی این عکس قابل استناد نیست. دلیلش قبلاً بحث شده به حد کافی. خلاصه بحث اینه که آمار جمع آوری شده برای تولید این عکس (و کلاً مقاله مذکور در سایت sitepoint.com) توسط یک نظرسنجی (که نظرات خیلیها هم توش برحسب نظر نویسنده مقاله حذف شده) بدست اومده و هیچ خبری از Benchmark توش نیست و فقط برحسب علاقه افراد بوده. ضمناً هیچ عدد و رقمی هم ارائه نشده (مثلاً نگفتن چند نفر شرکت کردن، چند نظر رد شده، مدت زمان نظرسنجی چقدر بوده و...) و فقط به اعلام نتایج اکتفا کردن که حتی این شبهه رو ایجاد میکنه که ممکنه نتایج Fake باشه. برای مثال فریمورک Phalcon علیرغم اینکه فریمورک خیلی خوبیه ولی روی هاست اشتراکی قابل استفاده نیست (چون بصورت افزونه روی PHP نصب میشه و هاستهای اشتراکی اکثراً نصبش نمیکنن) و اونوقت با این شرایط چنین فریمورکی 16.73 درصد نتایج رو به خودش اختصاص داده! سیمفونی 2 که در زمان ارائه مقاله به تازگی تولید شده بوده و اکثر کسانی که بهش رأی دادن بخاطر سابقه قبلی کارشون در سیمفونی 1 بوده، 10.62 درصد رأی آورده. تازه به none دقت کنید: 3.01 درصد گفتن با هیچ فریمورکی کار نمیکنن و این مورد هم جزو محبوبها ذکر شده درحالی که مقاله گفته محبوبترین فریمورک (نه اینکه با فریمورک کار میکنید یا نه) و البته محبوبترین با بهترین و سریعترین و قویترین و پرکاربردترین و... خیلی فرق میکنه. ازطرف دیگه خیلی از میکروفریمورکها رو هم داره کنار فریمورکهای بزرگ مقایسه میکنه که ابداً منطقی نیست.

از این موارد بگذریم، من هم شخصاً کار با Yaf رو توصیه نمیکنم. پیشنهاد من Yii یا Laravel هست.

----------


## php_zone

توی کشور ما همه نه ولی اکثر غریب به اتفاق کسانیکه از فریم ورک های متن باز استفاده میکنن توانایی درک  0 تا 100 بخش های مختلف فریم ورک رو ندارن و صرفا دارن ازش استفاده می کنن که مثلا از فریم ورک استفاده کرده باشن ....
برای مثال مدیر پروژه یکی از شرکت های اسم و رسم دار تهران اصلا نمیدونست فریم ورکی که دارن استفاده میکنن ORM رو ساپورت میکنه یا اصلا کار دقیق ORM چیه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## beh3000

ببینین من توی پروژه هام معمولا این چیزها رو استفاده میکنم و برام مهمه که یک فریم ورک این ها رو داشته باشه :

کار با دیتابیس به یک روش امن  SQL injection نخوره ( بدون تابع اضافی ) مثل DAO در Yii فریم ورک , urlmanager که خیلی برام مهمه یک فریم ورک داشته باشه ( چون دوس دارم url هام تمیز باشن و جلو خیلی از مسائل امنیتی رو هم میشه گرفت ) , و مورد سوم اینکه mvc باشه و ساختار درست و حسابی ولی ساده داشته باشه ...

همین سه تا برام کافیه ... یعنی مثلا gridview نداشت مهم نیست برام چون نمایش اصلاعات رو خودم مینویسم !! :-) کدهای جاوا اسکریپت و ایجکس هم خودم مینویسم ... فرم ها رو هم همینطور , آپلود هم همچنین و ... خودم نمیدونم از کدوم مزیت فریم ورک استفاده میکنم :-) ... خلاصس کنم همون سه تایی که گفتم برام خیلی مهمه 

*چه فریم ورکی پیشنهاد میدین ؟

یا اینکه همین سه مورد رو خودم بنویسم و برای خودم داشته باشم و توی پروژه هام استفاده کنم ازشون ؟*

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه نیاز شما فقط این موارد هست میتونید Microframework هایی مثل Slim و... رو تست کنید یا حتی با فریمورکهای سبکتری مثل CodeIgniter کار کنید و هرچیزی که لازم داشتین رو بهش اضافه کنید.

----------


## beh3000

سرعت و کارایی رو در نظر گرفتین و گفتین ؟ 

سرعت کدایگنایتر که فکر کنم پائین تر باشه ... Slim  رو یه مقایسه میکنید ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

سرعت CI خوبه. بطور کلی وقتی امکانات زیاد مدنظرتون نیست دلیلی نداره از یک فریمورک بزرگ استفاده کنید. البته مزیت اصلی Yii یعنی LazyLoading باعث میشه باوجود امکانات زیادش، تا وقتی که ازشون استفاده نکردین، مصرف حافظه و پردازشگر نداشته باشین.
http://www.slimframework.com

----------


## kazemimorteza

> نه واقعا كتاب آقاي برجیان گنگ هست...
> من هيچي نفهميدم ازش....


سلام میتونید علاوه بر document های رسمی فریم ورک محبوبم یی (ِYii)  :قلب:  :قلب:  از کتاب larruy ullman استفاده کنید میشه گفت حالت گام به گام داره .منظورم اینه که  طبق فصل بندی جلو میره .یادمه اقای مهندس شهرکی هم در یکی از ویدیو های اموزشی که منتشر کردند این کتاب را پیشنهاد دادن.کلا کتاب خوبیه از همون اولش نگاه کنید اومده درباره اقای کیانگ ژو صحبت کرده مثلا گفته که فرد مورد نظر چقدر ادم فرهیخته ای باشه که فریم اختصاصی خودشا به صورت عموم در اختیار بقیه بزاره-مفهوم یی(YII ) در زبان چینی - من بخش دیتا بیس را از روی همین کتاب اقای لری اولمن خوندم خوب بود. البته کتاب cookBook که چندتا قناری روی اون قرار دارند  هم خوبه.به نظر من در رتبه دوم قرار دارند .شاید هم اول.

yiibookcover.jpg

http://it-ebooks.info/book/2867/

yii_application_development_cookbook_2nd_edition.jpg

----------


## beh3000

> من که تصمیم گرفتم پروژه بعدیم رو با Yaf بنویسم


یک نگاهی به Yaf انداختم دیدم اینم مثل یکی دوتا فریم ورک دیگه به زبان C نوشته شده و بصورت extension باید روی php نصب بشه

----------


## Mohammadsgh

کار کردن با فریم ورک یی مسخره بازی شده.انقدر آپشن داره که آدم خسته میشه :لبخند گشاده!: من که ترجیح میدم یه خورده چالش تو برنامه نویسی باشه و شاید رفتم سراغ ci ولی فریم ورک یی آپشن خیلی زیاد داره

----------


## MMSHFE

فریمورک رو به همین امکاناتش میشناسن. فریمورک اومده که برنامه نویس ذهنشو از مسائل پیش پا افتاده و تکراری مثل لاگین و مدل و... آزاد کنه و به منطق برنامه اش برسه. اگه دوست دارین همه چیز رو خودتون بنویسید اشکالی نداره و میتونید این کار رو انجام بدین ولی پروژه بجای 1 هفته 2 ماه طول میکشه.

----------


## behnamy01

قبول دارید این حرف رو که آدم باید اول یکی دو بار کامل خودش بنویسه، بعد که فهمید چی به چیه بره سراغ فریمورک؟

----------


## MMSHFE

بله صددرصد. تا وقتی که خودتون بدون فریمورک نتونید یه کد استاندارد بنویسید و به مباحث شئ گرایی و الگوهای طراحی مثل Singleton و MVC و... آشنایی نداشته باشین، استفاده از فریمورک ابداً توصیه نمیشه.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

من از این جهت گفتم که انقدر آپشن داره که کارها رو خیلی آسون میکنه و برنامه نویس وابستش میشه.ودیگه لذت کد نویسی معمولی رو نمیده

----------


## hamedarian2009

> من از این جهت گفتم که انقدر آپشن داره که کارها رو خیلی آسون میکنه و برنامه نویس وابستش میشه.ودیگه لذت کد نویسی معمولی رو نمیده


برای افراد حرفه ای اتفاقا نوشتن همین هایی که شما میگین لذت کدنویسی میشه عذاب کدنویسی و فریمورک بهترین راه حل هست از نوشتن کدهای روتین و تکراری و خسته کننده راحت شد و فکرت رو مباحث مهم تر پروژه مشغول کرد

----------


## vahidqara

درود بر دوستان متخصص...
من این تاپیک و دنبال نمیکنم .. ولی خواهشی از دوستان داشتم و اون اینه در ارسال تاپیک دقت کنید و تعصب و کنار بزارید .. این خوبه چون خودم باهاش کار میکنم
اون بده چون خودم باهاش کار نمیکنم .. یعنی الان انتخاب زبان و فریم ورک شده سلیقه ای یه عده ای از دوستان یه سری چیزها ارسال میکنند شاید خیلی ها که میخواهند طرف
فریم ورک برند اشتباه انتخاب کنند و مسیر زندگیشون کلا عوض شه و بیهوده هدر بره..!!!!
چند وقت پیش با یه بنده خدایی حرف میزندم  حرف حرفه خودش بود که بالا و پایین فلان فریم ورک.. چرا؟؟!!! چون الکی تعریف شنیده مثلا تو فروم برنامه نویس نوشته خوبه!!!!!
بیشتر فریم ورک ها نگیم یه تعدای زیادیشون خوب هستند چون بیس تقریبا یکی هست.. الان همه از mvc بهره میگیرند و بیس زبان php هست و باید کمی دانش php داشت
یه سری آیتم های دیگه که ندیدم در نظر گرفته شه (البته من تاپیک و مطالعه نکردم شایدم بحث شده در موردش) اینه که منابع آموزشی در چه حد هست!!!
جامع آماری اون فریم ورک تو ایران چطوریه!!! ساپورت و تغییرات ورژن به ورژنش چطوریه!!!!! منابع فارسی برای مبتدیان در چه حده!!!! بعد تصمیم و نظر بدید لطفا که کسایی که
اطلاعات زیادی ندارند و اهل جستجو نیستند بتوانند تصمیمات خوبی بگیرند... من نه تعصب دارم نه چیزی ولی خودم فریم ورکی که کار میکنم بیشتر آیتم ها رو داره و راضی هستیم
با تشکر  :لبخند:

----------


## hamedarian2009

سلام دوستان
توی این انجمن من جای خالی فریمورک قدرتمند Symfony  رو خالی می بینم و فریمورک هایی همچون cakephp در اینجا یک بخش مجزا دارن ولی سیمفونی نداره در حالی که این فریمورک خیلی خوبه و توی بیشتر بحث های فنی هم که درمورد فریمورکها میشه این فریمورک جزء چند فریمورک  برتر قرار میگیره
من خودم مدتی است که با سیمفونی  کار میکنم و  کاملا full-stack هست و برخلاف افرادی که میگن این فریمورک یادگیریش سخته زیاد موافق نیستم شاید تو نسخه های قبلیش اینجوری بوده که من از نسخه ۲٫۳ به بعد کار کردم به نظرم یادگیریش آسونه اونم به خاطر اینه که یک داکیومنت بسیار خوبی داره. من یکسری اطلاعات در مورد این فریمورک میدم شاید دوستانی ترغیب بشن حداقل برای تست کمی باهاش کارکنن
داکیومنت سیمفونی به دو صورته که هردوش رو میتونید به صورت یک کتاب PDF هم دانلود کنید در صورتی که به اینترنت متصل نیستین یا سرعتتون کنده بتونید بدون مشکل به داکیومنت دسترسی داشته باشین و اولین داکیومنتش مثل سایر فریمورکها آموزشی هست ولی داکیومنت دومی که برای بعد مرحله یادگبری هست به صورت cookbook هست و شامل سوالاتی هست که بهشون پاسخ میده مثلا سوال کرده چگونه ایمیل بفرستیم و اینو در قالب یک مثال پیاده سازی کرده و مثال های بسیار زیادی داره که یک developer در صورت مشکل به راحتی میتونه با نگاه کردن به این مثال ها برنامه خودش رو develop  کنهپروژه های خیلی معروفی از سیمفونی استفاده کرده اند (Drupal - phpBB - Laravel - OROCRM , ...)این فریمورک پایداری خیلی خوبی داره که توسط کمپانی معروف SensioLab هم پشتیبانی میشه که پشتیبانی های LTS داره و همچنین دارای لیسانس MIT هستبرای کار با دیتابیس شما به دو صورت میتونید کار کنید هم می تونید از Doctrine استفاده کنید که با یک سرچ میتونید به قدرتش پی ببیرین و افرادی هم که به ActiveRecord علاقه دارند می تونند از Propel استفاده کنندبرای ویو ها شما میتونید بازهم به دو صورت کار کنید هم از موتور پوسته twig استفاده کنید که واقعا موتور پوسته خوبیه و کارتون توی نوشتن کدهای ویو خیلی راحت میکنه و باز هم افرادی که علاقه ای به موتور پوسته ندارن می تونند  ویو با فرمت php استفاده کنندبرای کارهای config و قواعد اعتبارسنجی و routing بازهم سیمفونی برای سلیقه های مختلف احترام قائل شده و شما می تونید به ۴ صورت این دستورات رو بنویسین. مثلا شما می تونید مسیرهای route رو داخل فایل هایی با فرمت yml یا php یا xml و یا حتی به صورت annotation که داخل کلاس ها به صورت کامنت و embeded قرار میدین استفاده کنید که با هرکدوم راحتین میتونید  کار کنید
در پایان اگه  کسی تجربه کار با این فریمورک رو داره و یا میخاد با اون کار کنه بیاد نظرشو بگه تا ببینیم توی این انجمن چقدر طرفدار داره من خودم در حال تهیه یکسری آموزش ها برای کار با این فریمورک هستم که انشالله در ایام عید آماده میکنم و در همین انجمن خواهم گزاشت

----------


## behnamy01

دوستان اگر ما یک پروژه خیلی سنگنین بخوایم انجام بدیم و مثلا هزاران خط کد داشته و روز به روز هم توسعه اش بدیم مثلا تا یک سال روش کار کنیم، در این شرایط شما باشید php خالص رو استفاده میکنید یا از فریمورک؟
 چون دو دیدگاه اینجا مطرحه، یکی میگه با این حجم کد که خیلی از کدهاش از کتابخونه ها و کلاس های آماده هستش تا بخوای اینا رو منطبق بر الگوی فریمورک مدنظر کنی دردسر زیاد داره و هم ممکنه هر قسمتی یک باگی چیزی باشه، یکی دیگه میگه نه دقیقا برعکسه و چون از فریمورک استفاده میکنی مشکلات احتمالیش کمتر میشه و قابلیت توسعه اش هم بیشتر میشه.

----------


## vahidqara

> دوستان اگر ما یک پروژه خیلی سنگنین بخوایم انجام بدیم و مثلا هزاران خط کد داشته و روز به روز هم توسعه اش بدیم مثلا تا یک سال روش کار کنیم، در این شرایط شما باشید php خالص رو استفاده میکنید یا از فریمورک؟
>  چون دو دیدگاه اینجا مطرحه، یکی میگه با این حجم کد که خیلی از کدهاش از کتابخونه ها و کلاس های آماده هستش تا بخوای اینا رو منطبق بر الگوی فریمورک مدنظر کنی دردسر زیاد داره و هم ممکنه هر قسمتی یک باگی چیزی باشه، یکی دیگه میگه نه دقیقا برعکسه و چون از فریمورک استفاده میکنی مشکلات احتمالیش کمتر میشه و قابلیت توسعه اش هم بیشتر میشه.


درود بر شما دوست خوب..
دیدگاه دوم منطقی تر است.. مطمئنا فریم ورکها از تکرار بعضی کدها جلوگیری میکنند چون از قبل تعبیه شده هستند..
یک مثال کوچک در فریم ورک کیک (تبلیغ محسوب نشه چون خودم دارم کیک کار میکنم به اون خاطر مثال آوردم) کامپوننت Auth از قبل تعبیه شده و توکاره
شما فقط باید باهاش طبق نیاز کار کنید .. و دیگه از روز اول درگیر نوشتن سیستم لاگین امن نیستید و هزاران نمونه ی دیگر..
پس با قرار گرفتن در چهارچوب استاندارد کد خواهید زد طبق معماری mvc که یک الگوی طراحی میباشد
موفق باشید

----------


## sajad dp

دوستان نظرتون در مورد http://fatfreeframework.com چیه؟ تا حالا باهاش کار کردید؟

----------


## MMSHFE

یکم بررسیش کردم خیلی خوشم اومد ازش. با اینکه جمع و جوره امکانات خیلی خوبی داره. بیشتر از همه از Template Engine اش خوشم اومد.

----------


## amir.m9821

> نه دوست عزیز، فریمورکهایی مثل NET Framework. به زبانهایی مثل #C و ASP.NET و... قدرت میدن و این ابزارها بدون فریمورک قادر به هیچ کاری نیستن ولی فریمورکهای PHP از خود زبان PHP قدرت میگیرن و یکسری کارها رو راحتتر و برخی موارد رو هم در یک چهارچوب استانداردتر ارائه میکنن وگرنه خود PHP هم بدون این فریمورکها از عهده انجام تمام کارها بر میاد. ضمناً VB6.0 فریمورک نیست.


با سلام خدمت مدیر محترم . منم تازه کار هستم و میدونم زمانی ادم میتونه این مطالب رو بهر درک کنه ک باهاشون کار کنه ولی همه جا گفته میشه ک کارو راخت تر میکنه و ... و این جملات خیلی کلی هستن . میخاستم ببنم الان من که تا حدی به php , mysql تسلط دارم میتونم به سمت فریم ورک ها گرایش پیدا کنم یا هنوز قبل از اون باید ی سری مقدمات دیگه رو بگذرونم ممنون میشم توضیح بدید و در ضمن اگه پاسخ شما مثبت است و فک میکنید موقع مناسیه واسه من که برم سمت یادگیری فریم ورک ها چ جوری و از کجا شروع کنم !؟
بابت زحمات شما هم واقعا ممنون

----------

